# Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5



## raubangler (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?

Ich bin momentan am planen und grübeln und suche noch Gleichgesinnte.
Wer hat Lust, mit seinem Boot im Konvoi mitzufahren?

Bei stabiler Wetterlage und ein wenig Vorbereitung sollte es doch locker zu schaffen sein!


----------



## DorschChris29 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Erm naja bei 0,00000 Windstärken vllt, aber ansonsten würde ich da mit 5PS nie hinfahren!
Ich weiß auch nicht ob das so spaßig ist mit 5PS da rumzueiern!


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Mit 5PS, da fällt mir nur eins ein:|abgelehn

Da überlege ich sogar 3mal, ob ich mit 15PS hinfahren würde...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Schlicht lebensgefährlich.
Lassen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116432


----------



## Fxxziexxr (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Raubangler,

lies Dir mal bitte diese Pressemeldung der DGzRS durch, die 
Thomas vor 3 Wochen ins Board gestellt hat :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116432

Gelesen ? Dann würd ich mir das ganze Vorhaben nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.......

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Also ich werd mit meinen Boot (wenn ich mein 5PS Motörchen bald habe) bei allerbesten Wetter nicht weiter als ca. 1 km vom Strand fahren.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Lass es, im Konvoi sind es dann nur noch mehr Leute die Probleme haben.
Es ist zu weit und der Dorsch springt dir dort auch nicht von selber ins Boot.


----------



## Freelander (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

moin,
du meine güte hier sind aber auch leute unterwegs,da fällt einem aber auch nichts mehr zu ein|abgelehn.

wenn ihr sowas plant und ihr nur 5ps habt dann würd ich an eurer stelle mal über eine kuttertour ab heiligenhafen nachdenken kostet vielleicht ein bisschen mehr,hat aber den riesen vorteil "ihr kommt lebend wieder nach hause".#h

ich fahr da ebenfalls nicht mal mit 15ps hin.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Mal ne Frage bin ja neuling auf dem gebit. Gibt es eine Faustregel pro PS soweit raus ?????????

besser gesagt wie weit würdet ihr mit 5 PS fahren.


----------



## Schl@chter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin
Hab ma ne andere Frage wie weit sm ist die besagte Tonne vom Festland entfernt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Pro PS wie weit raus, da gibts keine Faustregel.

Ganz grob: Je länger und schwerer ein Boot, desto eher geeignet für weiteres rausfahren und desto mehr PS werden benötigt.

Mit Kleinbooten sollte bei den Entfernungen Gleitfahrt möglich sein, um schlechtem Wetter "davonfahren" zu können. Auch nur "empfehlenswert" für Leute mit entsprechender Erfahrung auf See und in meinen Augen ab Minimum 5,50 m Boot bei optimalem Wetter und stabiler Voraussage...

Zudem
Was wollt Ihr da draußen? 

Scheint aber "anglertypisch" zu sein, dass die größten und meisten Fische immer dort vermutet werden, wo man grade nicht hinkommt. 

Gerade das Kleinboot bietet ja in den nahrungsreichen "Uferzonen" also so bis 2 - 4 Meilen raus) beste Angelmöglichkeiten. Sei es schleppen (Wobbler, Blinker), Naturköder oder UL - Pilken/Gummiangeln. 

Je nach Revier sind da Angeltiefen zwischen 2 bis über 20 Meter locker drin. Und - ebenfalls je nach Revier und Jahreszeit enorme Fänge sowohl hinsichtlich Größe wie Menge.

Was erwartet Ihr Euch denn da bei Tonne 5? (abgesehen davon, dass ich da auch oft genug mit Kuttern rumgeschippert bin, und abends beim spinngfischen vom Ufer mehr Dorsche gefangen hab als bei Tonne 5 aufm Kutter. Gab aber natürlich auch Spitzentage da).

Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten - oder aufs Kleinboot übersetzt: 
Alles was viel mehr als 30 Minuten Fahrtzeit bis zum Ufer benötigt, sollte man einfach unterlassen.


----------



## Big Troll (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...


 

|director:  Bitte lass es sein!!!
So stabil, das du dort mit 5 PS hin und sicher wieder zurück kommst kann die Wetterlage garnicht sein! 
Im Konvoi mit Kleinbooten ohne ausreichendes Freibord wird's nur Massenselbstmord!
Ich fahre 35 PS am Kleinboot, mit Floater und 275N Automatikweste, aber nicht bis Tonne5#d

Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter'm Kiel Wünscht Dir..
Werner


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin!

Wo liegt Tonne 5?


----------



## Rainer 32 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Allein beim lesen der Überschrift stehen mir schon die Haare zu Berge. Aber wenigstens gehörst Du zu denen, die vorher mal fragen, bevor sie so ein Himmelfahrtskomando in Angriff nehmen. Lass es lieber, woanders gibt es auch gute Dorsche.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Danke für die Info Toffee  (N54°35.462' , E11°01.067)

@ TE 

Lass es! 45Minuten Fahrt kann viel zu lang sein!
Und der Küstenstreifen sieht doch sehr interessant aus


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

habs gerade gegoogelt. 
Dann mal viel Spaß. #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ist doch nur ne Provokation - so blöd kann doch gar keiner sein.
 Die "Hochseeangler" die dort neulich aufgegriffen wurden, sind ja nicht bewußt dorthin rausgefahren. Wenn das jemand bewußt macht, sollte er wirklich mal zum Arzt.


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ Raubangler,

Wenn Du mit Tonne 5 das Restaurant in Sassnitz auf Rügen meinst, wünsche ich Dir (Euch) viel Spass dabei.#h
Allerdings dürft Ihr die Schiffchen nicht mit rein nehmen. Die müssen draussen stehen bleiben.:g


Falls Du aber die Tonne 5 vor Fehmarn meinst, solltest Du Dir das nochmal sehr genau überlegen!!!
Was Du als "stabile Wetterlage" bezeichnest gibt es dort oben nur im Nachherein. Keiner kann das Wetter dort langfristig voraussagen (damit meine ich die mind. 50 minütige Fahrt hin und nochmal zurück)
Und wenn das Wetter kippt, bist Du (oder Ihr) mit 5 PS ganz schön am Arsc...#q Ist nicht mal eben schnell in eine windgeschüzte Gegend verpieseln.

Also laßt es lieber sein.


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Moin ,
ganz klares *NEIN*es sei denn Du bist lebensmüde. Nur weil die Kutter da hinfahren muß es für ein 5PS Boot nicht auch gut sein . Mit dem Kleinboot haste weniger Scheuchwirkung als ein Kutter und kannst so flacher fischen als ein Kutter .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## vaaberg (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wo liegt Tonne 5?


|peinlich

Die Frage ist berechtigt!   Aber auch als Nicht - HH -Bürger würde ich sagen das muss direkt *am Fischmarkt *sein.

Gründe für meine Behauptung: 

1. Man findet immer dahin auch bei Nebel und ohne Kompass und
    GPS Gedöns - der Geruch machts !

2. Auch nachhaus, kein Problem - ich denke da sind doch  
    genügend willige Mächens in der Nähe. Einfach lautstark 
    Gebote abgeben, bei nicht Erfolg Gebotssumme steigern,
    aber max. immer nur 0,50 €(siehe Ebay).

3. Tankstellen sind auch nicht soweit. Bei der derzeitigen Preis -    situation soll man nicht soviel Sprit auf einmal kaufen.

Wem fällt zu dieser Sache noch was ein ?

Lachen kann man ja nicht über soviel Blö.../Unsinn,  nur wundern das es sowas gibt.


----------



## Willy Canis (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...


willst du dich umbringen ???;+#q


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Wenigstens hat er vorher noch gefragt und ist nicht einfach losgetuckert. Ich werd vorerst auch nur Küstennah angeln obwohl ich jetzt den SBF-See hab. NUR Erfahrung hat man mit der Ostsee trotzdem nicht, auch wenn man solch Schein hat. 

Immer schön in Sichtweite vom Ufer bleiben und bei schlechter werdener Sicht sofort zurück in den Heimathafen. Tonne 5 mit soch Motor würd ich mir auf jeden Fall verkneifen. 

Wir waren vor Jahren mal mit den Kutter bei Tonne 5 als ein Gewitter aufzog. Wir sind mit den Kuttern gerade noch weg gekommen. Die Ostsee war auf einmal weiß als ob es geschneit hätte. Es waren Schaumkronen ohne Ende und die See war völlig aufgewühlt. Ein Blitz nach den anderen... Zum Glück spielte sich das alles immer so 1-2 Km hinter uns ab und wir wurden vom Gewitter nicht eingeholt. Ich denke mal das die Angelkutterkapitäne schon Ahnung haben und die Ostsee einigermaßen kennen aber von der Gewitterfront wurden selbst die Kapitäne überrascht.


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Obwohl,   wenn ich es mir recht überlege|kopfkrat


Entsprechende (kann ruhig großzügig ausfallen) Spende an die DGzRS, fragen, ob die mitmachen, dann im Konvoi mit denen, dazu ein Kamerateam von "xyz", um ne schicke Reportage zu drehen, zur Tonne 5, ein wenig (bis gar nicht) angeln, zurück tuckern, Knochen aufwärmen und sich freuen, daß man überlebt hat.#d


----------



## schwedenklausi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...


----------



## raubangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Lass es, im Konvoi sind es dann nur noch mehr Leute die Probleme haben.
> Es ist zu weit und der Dorsch springt dir dort auch nicht von selber ins Boot.



Das sich die Probleme bei mehreren Booten häufen werden, ist natürlich ein Nachteil.
Aber wenn es nicht klappt, dann klappt es eben nicht.
Und wenn es klappt, ist der Umtrunk an Tonne 5 umso fröhlicher....

Die Fische an Tonne 5 sind mir eigentlich auch schnuppe.
Wenn ich Dorsche fangen will, dann fahre ich bei Dir mit.
Aber wenn man schon einmal da ist und der Fishfinder was anzeigt....

Das ganze sehe ich auch als Generalprobe für die geplante Fahrt nach Helgoland.
Mein Nachbar will im Sommer mit seinem Kajak dahin paddeln.
Das ist heute nix unübliches in der Branche....
Ich bin dann das Sicherungsboot, da auch seine Frau mitpaddeln will und er ihr das nicht zutraut.

Und mit zwei Aussenbordern, Ruder und Besegelung sollte ich eigentlich auch ankommen.

Also nochmal Klartext:
Wer will mit seinem Boot mitfahren (Tonne 5, nicht Helgoland...)?

Das ganze würde kurzfristig losgehen, wenn für mind. 3 Tage eine stabile Wetterlage angesagt wird.
Mit Sonnenschein - soll ja auch noch Spass bringen.


----------



## Hausmarke (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Bin auch dabei nur müsste ich bei jemand mitfahren...


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hallo "raubangler", wenn Du schon von 2 ABs sprichst... wie groß ist bei Dir denn eigentlich ein "Kleinboot"?!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und wenn es klappt, ist der Umtrunk an Tonne 5 umso fröhlicher....
> 
> Die Fische an Tonne 5 sind mir eigentlich auch schnuppe.
> Wenn ich Dorsche fangen will, dann fahre ich bei Dir mit.
> Aber wenn man schon einmal da ist und der Fishfinder was anzeigt....


@ raubangler
#6 genau komm man lieber mit mir...8m ist ja auch noch klein im Gegensatz zu anderen |rolleyes


----------



## AndreL (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hi,
also grundsätzlich ist so eine Nummer doch recht unsinnig. Die Tonne liegt recht genau 6,9Km vor Westermarkeldorf. 
Wenn wir mal die Gefahren die so eine Tour bringt ausser Acht lassen. Ist die kürzeste (sinvolle) Route für ein Kleinboot von der alten Slipanlage bei Puttgarden aus. Es sei denn jemand will sein Boot über den Strand bei WM Dorf schleppen. Das wären auf direktem Weg 16Km für eine Strecke, wenn küstennah bis Westermarkelsdorf gefahren wird 17,5Km. Bei angenommenen 10 Km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit würde die Fahrt hin etwa eine Stunde und 45 Minuten dauern. Das klingt so nicht sonderlich viel ist aber echt langwierig und nervig. Ich bin schon oft solche Strecken mit dem Boot gefahren, das macht nicht wirklich Spass, eher im Gegenteil. 
Sicher gibt es Gesamtwetterlagen die so ein Unterfangen zulassen, zumindest theoretisch. 
Praktisch gibt es aber einen mörder Ärger wenn ihr von der Waschpo da draußen aufgegriffen werdet, weil. Mit einem derart untermotorisierten Kleinboot ist niemand in der Lage so eine Tour sicher zu machen. Das wiederrum bedeutet einen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht und kostet sofern ihr erwischt werdet ne menge Geld. Und es ist anzunehmen das irgendwer der so weit auf der Ostsee so einen "Konvoi" sieht die Polizei ruft. Den Einsatz bezahlt ihr, mich würde aber schon interessieren was so eine Aktion kostet, also nur zu..........#d


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi,
> Praktisch gibt es aber einen mörder Ärger wenn ihr von der Waschpo da draußen aufgegriffen werdet, weil. Mit einem derart untermotorisierten Kleinboot ist niemand in der Lage so eine Tour sicher zu machen. Das wiederrum bedeutet einen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht u.........



Das mußt mir mal näher erklären.
Die Tonne liegt zwar außerhalb der Seewärtigen Grenze der deutschen Seeschifffahrtstraßen, aber dadurch ist es nicht verboten dort hin zu fahren. 
Ein Gesetz das es untersagt mit Sportbooten diesen Bereich zu verlassen kenne ich nicht.

Sicher sollte ein solcher Trip entsprechend geplant und auch abgesichert werden. Eine vernünftige PSA gehört genauso dazu wie eine stabile Wetterlage.

@ Raubangler, wenn du Unterstützung brauchst, auch für den Trip nach Helgoland, gebe mal Laut.
Navigatorisch ist beides keine große Sache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> raubangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

habe jetzt alles gelesen zu manchen kann man nur sagen krank.


----------



## Merlin66 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hallo @all


detlefb schrieb:


> Das mußt mir mal näher erklären.
> Die Tonne liegt zwar außerhalb der Seewärtigen Grenze der deutschen Seeschifffahrtstraßen, aber dadurch ist es nicht verboten dort hin zu fahren.
> Ein Gesetz das es untersagt mit Sportbooten diesen Bereich zu verlassen kenne ich nicht.


Ich denke mal, dass AndreL weniger das Überfahren der Seegrenze, sondern eher das bewußte Begeben in möglicherweise gefährliche Situationen meint. 
Da das Boot ja offensichtlich für diese Tour untermotorisiert ist und bei plötzlich aufkommendem Schlechtwetter wahrscheinlich fremde Hilfe (DGzRS) benötigt, um wieder an Land zu kommen und wir alle keine Hellseher in Sachen Wetter sind (Wetterdienst eingeschlossen!) würde raubangler und der gesamte "Konvoi" billigend in Kauf nehmen, dass die DGzRS ggf. ihr Leben und Material aufs Spiel setzen muß, um sie an Land zu bringen. 
Das fände ich schon sehr dreist. #d

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob raubangler das ernst meint oder vielleicht nur etwas für Diskussionsstoff sorgen und provozieren wollte. ;+

Gruß Merlin


----------



## Gummischuh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Der Thread heißt "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5". .....Von zurück hadder doch gar nix geschrieben:g


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ Gummischuh
:q |good:

@ raubfischangler
wenigsten eine super Resonanz hier auf den Thread...ist doch auch was positives |supergri
duck und wech


----------



## Freelander (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Der Thread heißt "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5". .....Von zurück hadder doch gar nix geschrieben:g


 

|muahah:#r

Nicht schlecht,da muß ich mich doch glatt mal bedanken für solch einen lustigen Beitrag.


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ Merlin66, 

deine Betrachtungsweise, auch ggfs notwenige Rettungsaktionen,  ändern doch nichts daran das es kein Gesetz gibt das so etwas verbietet. 

Wer dann was, aus welchen Gründen bei ggfs notwendigen Rettungsaktion, usw  zu bezahlen hat, steht auf einen anderen Blatt.

Das es durchaus " Ernst " sein könnte leite ich mal aus diesem Absatz



> Das ganze sehe ich auch als Generalprobe für die geplante Fahrt nach Helgoland.
> Mein Nachbar will im Sommer mit seinem Kajak dahin paddeln.
> Das ist heute nix unübliches in der Branche....
> Ich bin dann das Sicherungsboot, da auch seine Frau mitpaddeln will und er ihr das nicht zutraut.



ab.

Bei entsprechenden Rahmenbedingungen ist das Anlaufen der Tonne 5 keine aufregende Sache.


----------



## Gummischuh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Merlin66

Gibt vielleicht kein Gesetz welches das verbietet, aber es gibt, wie Du schon angedeutet hast, schon mehr zu bedenken.

* Der ausschließliche Besitz des SBF See ohne weitere Qualifikationen kann im Falle eines Unfalls durch das Seeamt als mangelnde Qualifikation bemängelt werden. Das kann weitreichende Auswirkungen beispielsweise bzgl. des Versicherungsschutzes haben.
*Quelle Wikipedia

@Raubangler
Haste überhaupt/eigentlich 'ne Pappe, oder annähernd Ähnliches schon einmal ...gebracht ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ich habe es zunächst wirklich nicht geglaubt, das es ernst gemeint ist. OK - es scheint so zu sein.
Zunächst beeindruckt micht das kein bischen. Meinetwegen kann auch irgendjemand mit nem Tretboot zur Antartis fahren. Angeln als Grenzerlebnis. Eigentlich kann man nur hoffen, das irgendjemand das mitbekommt und dann in Bezug auf Zurechnungsfähigkeit einen Bootsführerschein für solche "Spezialisten" verhindert.
Zum anderen stört mich so eine Diskussion in einem Board, wo auch junge oder unerfahrene Bootsbenutzer ( von Bootsführer möchte ich garnicht schreiben ) mitlesen und den Eindruck der "Machbarkeit" erhalten.
Natürlich gibt es keinen Grund dafür, warum ein Boot mit 5 PS ausgerechnet auf diesem Trip sinken sollte, wenn das Wetter passt. Es ist allerdings nicht dafür konstruiert. Es spricht nicht für eine besondere Lebensleistung, wenn man mit ungeeignetem Gerät Dinge versucht, die für anderes gedacht sind. Es spricht nur für Dummheit.
Versuch doch lieber mit ner Momyschka und nem 16er Schonhaken Laichdorsche zu reißen.
Meine Respekt bekommst du dafür genausowenig.


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Raubangler
> Haste überhaupt/eigentlich 'ne Pappe, oder annähernd Ähnliches schon einmal ...gebracht ?



Den/die braucht er bei 5 PS doch garnicht.


----------



## Gummischuh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ja, ich weiß. Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur noch kein Geld für'n stärkeren AB.
Wollte auch nur wissen, ob er überhaupt so etwas wie eine "Grundaussbildung" genossen hat. ...Etwas von Navigation gehört hat, ...etwas von den Gefahren auf See, .....oder etwas davon, dass man auf See tunlichst auch den Alk aus'm Hals lassen sollte etc.


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



detlefb schrieb:


> @ Merlin66,
> 
> Bei entsprechenden Rahmenbedingungen ist das Anlaufen der Tonne 5 keine aufregende Sache.


 


Genau so sieht es aus. Es ist keine aufregende Sache. Bei entspechendem Wetter, sind dort immer Kleinboote anzutreffen.


----------



## DorschChris29 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ja aber selbst die haben zu 95% mehr als 5PS


----------



## AndreL (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



detlefb schrieb:


> Das mußt mir mal näher erklären.
> Die Tonne liegt zwar außerhalb der Seewärtigen Grenze der deutschen Seeschifffahrtstraßen, aber dadurch ist es nicht verboten dort hin zu fahren.
> Ein Gesetz das es untersagt mit Sportbooten diesen Bereich zu verlassen kenne ich nicht.



Sicher gibt es kein Gesetz das dir verbietet mit einem Sportboot dort hinzufahren, das habe ich auch nie geschrieben! 
Du darfst aber keine grob fahrlässigen Touren unternehmen und genau das ist es wenn du mit einer 5PS Nusschale da raus fährst. Dabei ist es auch nahezu egal welche Wetterlage im Moment herscht und was angesagt ist. Da oben ist oft eine sehr starke Strömung auch bei Flaute, die dir mit 5PS richtig Probleme bereiten kann. Mach dir doch mal die Mühe und frag bei der Waschpo nach was die zu sowas sagen.......




detlefb schrieb:


> Sicher sollte ein solcher Trip entsprechend geplant und auch abgesichert werden. Eine vernünftige PSA gehört genauso dazu wie eine stabile Wetterlage.



Wie willst du das denn bitte absichern? Indem ein großes Boot nebenher fährt? Dann kannst du gleich damit fahren.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

na ich weiß net mit so ner Schaluppe aufs Meer....#q
mit nem 5 ps AB und nem nachen bekommste sogar bei uns im Rhein das ein oder andre Problem wenn du net aufpasst...
bin zwar kein Meeresfischer, war aber mal in Fynshaw, dort vermieten die ja auch Boote die Tauglich für die See sind, der AB hatte da glaube 25-30ps das Boot war 5m, der Wind war relativ stark, das war echt brutal obwohl wir in Küstennähe geblieben sind, habe mich am nächsten Tag bei nem Kutter eingemietet. 
Bin zwar net unbedint ängstlich aber man sollte doch nen gesunden Respekt vor dem Meer haben, und dieses Vorhaben ist in meinen Augen einfach Wahnsinn....


----------



## Rainer 32 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



AndreL schrieb:


> Du darfst aber keine grob fahrlässigen Touren unternehmen .......



fallen darunter auch Touren bei dichtem Nebel ?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen.
Von was für ein Boot sprechen wir überhaupt?


----------



## AndreL (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> fallen darunter auch Touren bei dichtem Nebel ?|kopfkrat|supergri


Nicht wenn du die Navigation sicherstellen kannst und die vorgeschriebene Beleuchtung führst, aber das weißt du ja eigendlich.


----------



## Gummischuh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Fishzilla


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



> das habe ich auch nie geschrieben!



Warst es nicht du der von geltenden Recht gesprochen hatte......



> Du darfst aber keine grob fahrlässigen Touren unternehmen



Aha, das ist welches Gesetz? 
Sorry aber wenn du so argumentierst, darfst du nicht mal mit einer Luftamatratze ins knietiefe Wasser zum planschen.



> Mach dir doch mal die Mühe und frag bei der Waschpo nach was die zu sowas sagen.......



Mach dir man keine Sorgen, zu den Jungs und auch zu denen von der DGzRS habe ich mehr als freundschaftliche Kontakte........


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Fishzilla



Ich bin echt geschockt.|bigeyes
Dann sollte er zumindest eine gute und geeignete Schwimmweste tragen.


----------



## AndreL (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



detlefb schrieb:


> Warst es nicht du der von geltenden Recht gesprochen hatte......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach weißt du, ich habe es garnicht nötig mich mit dir zu unterhalten wenn du anfängst die Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen.
Wenn du so gute Kontakte hast dann frag doch mal auf welcher Basis ich diese Aussagen getroffen habe, Sorgen mache ich mir aber bestimmt nicht.
Nur noch kurz zur Lufmatratze und knietiefem Wasser, lies dir doch mal duch für was die zugelassen sind..............


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hey Andre!

Weist Du was richtig fahrlässig ist?




Sein Boot vom Trailer laufen zu lassen ohne es an ein Seil angebunden zu haben :q


duck und wech.....


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



AndreL schrieb:


> Ach weißt du, ich habe es garnicht nötig mich mit dir zu unterhalten wenn du anfängst die Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen.
> Wenn du so gute Kontakte hast dann frag doch mal auf welcher Basis ich diese Aussagen getroffen habe, Sorgen mache ich mir aber bestimmt nicht.
> Nur noch kurz zur Lufmatratze und knietiefem Wasser, lies dir doch mal duch für was die zugelassen sind..............



Schade eigentlich...
Hatt ich doch die Hoffnung noch einige neue Gesetze kennen zu lernen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte...


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...




Nur um noch mal auf seine eigentliche Frage zu kommen........
Es war doch nie seine Frage ob es leichtsinnig oder so ist...alt genug wird er evtl. sein   und wird evtl. sogar mit etwas Vernunft noch älter :g


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Nur um noch mal auf seine eigentliche Frage zu kommen........
> Es war doch nie seine Frage ob es *leichtsinnig oder so ist*...alt genug wird er evtl. sein   und wird evtl. sogar mit etwas Vernunft noch älter :g




Er hat aber von gewagt gesprochen. Also........|kopfkrat
Jetzt mal Butter zu den Fischen.
  Entweder das Boot ist so klein, das es mit 5 PS vorankommt und zu einem Spielball bei plötzlich aufkommende Wellen wird, oder es ist so groß, das der Kollege sich einen Rasierapparate mitnehmen sollte. 
  Finde beides grob fahrlässig und eine Klatsche für den DGzRS.
 Ob dies gesetzlich geregelt ist, interessiert mich hier überhaupt nicht.
 Lese nur, das die Rahmenbedingungen nicht erfüllt sind.
 Würdet ihr mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 fahren?
Ich glaube nicht.
Daher ein klares Nein.


----------



## bennie (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

warum heißt sie dann tonne 5?


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin,Moin also bei uns auf dem Fischland ist es ganz normal,daß man auch mal ne Stunde Richtung Kadettrinne unterwegs ist auch wie bei uns mit 6Ps und Aluboot!!!Allerdings nur bei ruhiger See und gutem Wetterbericht!!!Bis jetzt haben sich solche Ausflüge aber fangtechnisch nie gelohnt,dichter unter Land war es fast immer besser(ausser im Hochsommer|supergri|supergri|supergri).Trotz allem gehören wir noch zu den Vorsichtigen!!!Oft schon haben wir erlebt, das bei ablandigen Wind die Oberexperten soweit Richtung Horizont getukkert sind das wir sie auch mit dem Fernglas nicht mehr sehen konnten!!!;+ Was auf alle Fälle mit gehört ist:Handy,Kompass,Schwimmwesten,20Liter Benzin oder mehr!!!Dann kann man auch bei Windstärke 4 wieder sicher ans Land kommen!Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ich finde es gewagt,aber anderseits kann ich auch mit 40Ps 700meter unterland Absaufen.Es ist gefährlich,aber passieren kann auch was auf dem kleinsten See mit dem besten Boot und der sichersten Ausstatung. 
lg


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

also ich würde mit so nem kleinen kahn, der es ja sein muss bei 5 ps, nicht bis tonne 5 fahren egal wie das wetter ist. es sei denn ich möchte meinem leben ein ende bereiten.


----------



## raubangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen.
> Von was für ein Boot sprechen wir überhaupt?



Ich habe eine 4.2m Nußschale.
Ist eine norwegische Küstenjolle für max. 5 Personen und einer max. Motorisierung von 7 PS (Verdränger).
Der 8 PS Mercury ist uralt und leistet wohl nur noch 70-80%.
Einer neuer Honda BF2 ist aber auch dabei.
Und wenn beide ausfallen, komme ich mit der Besegelung auf Rumpfgeschwindigkeit und notfalls bis Königsberg.

Aber was für ein Boot ich habe, ist doch eigentlich egal.
Es geht hier um eine Schönwetterreise an ein Ziel, dass zwar weit weg vom Ausgangshafen, aber recht dicht unter Land ist.

Mit Helgoland habe ich da schon mehr Bauchschmerzen, da ich die Deutsche Bucht ein wenig kenne.
Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.

Es geht um Tonne 5 und einen hoffentlich gemütlichen Ausflug mit anderen Boardis.
Wer hat nun Lust?
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier in die Kategorie Blödmann und Selbstmörder gesteckt zu werden?

Wer sich noch angeltechnisch in der Gegend auskennt, wäre natürlich der Oberheld.


----------



## DorschChris29 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Auskennen tue ich mich da!Würde dir dann mit unserem Arvor 230 AS folgen! lol


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 4.2m Nußschale.
> Ist eine norwegische Küstenjolle für max. 5 Personen und einer max. Motorisierung von 7 PS (Verdränger).
> Der 8 PS Mercury ist uralt und leistet wohl nur noch 70-80%.
> Einer neuer Honda BF2 ist aber auch dabei.
> ...


Ich würde mitkommen ,aber vom Fischland bis nach Fehmarn is dat doch bettn wiet!!!|supergriAber ich hoffe Du hast trotz allem viel Spass !Petri!!!Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Rumpfgeschwindigkeit...


 
Das entspricht dann respektablen 9 km/h Vmax. Nicht schlecht. Sorry ich habe auch so ein kleines nettes Boot. Ehemaliges Wannseerettungsboot von 1920. Wenn du dann gegen Wind oder Strom laufen mußt bleiben noch 6km/h übrig.

Wenn die Bedingungen gut sind fährst du einfach nur sinnlos 3 Stunden mit deinem Tuckermotor rum und wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind, (aufrischender Wind, mehr Welle) dann macht das einfach keinen Spaß.

Ich denke, dass man das problemlos überleben kann, allerdings bleibt mir der Sinn verschlossen.

Ich finde es ziemlich dämlich. Warum eigentlich T5?

Gibt es dafür einen Grund?

Uli


----------



## raubangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....
> Warum eigentlich T5?
> 
> Gibt es dafür einen Grund?
> ...




Weil ich diese beknackte Kult-Tonne auch mal sehen wollte, ohne auf einen Alkkutter gehen zu müssen.

Ausserdem klingt 'AB-Kleinboottreff bei Tonne 5' doch ganz nett.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ah ja.

Das leuchtet natürlich ein.

Blöd von mir. Da hätte man ja auch so drauf kommen können.

Leider kann ich nicht mit. An dem WE habe ich keine Zeit.

Uli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Weil ich diese beknackte Kult-Tonne auch mal sehen wollte, ohne auf einen Alkkutter gehen zu müssen.



Moin, wenn das alles ist was du willst dann bitteschön. 
Zu nem Treffen da draussen bin ich auch bereit, aber nur wenn du eine Plattform von mindestens 100x100 Meter organisierst und an der Tonne anbindest. Zum grillen und so weist. :vik:

Hier dann also die Tonne 5, ich hoffe das reicht dir so und du gibst dein Vorhaben auf.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hallo raubangler,

ich lese den Thread hier von Anfang an mit und wollte schon ein paarmal etwas schreiben, weil mir die "...bist Du wahnsinnig..." Schreiber gehörig auf den Senkel gingen, zumal da noch gar nicht bekannt war, welches Boot/ welchen AB etc. Du hast...

Ich hab´s mir verkniffen und ins Nachhinein war es wohl auch gut so! Du machst auf mich zwar den Eindruck, dass Du das sowieso durchziehst, aber ein paar Dinge möchte ich trotzdem noch loswerden.

Wahrscheinlich wird Dein Vorhaben bei entsprechender Wetterlage gelingen, keine Frage. Unglücke entstehen jedoch meist durch mehrere Fehler oder die Verkettung mehrerer ungünstiger Umstände.
Wäre Dein Boot z. B. ein Schlauchboot und würde mit der Motorisierung Gleitfahrt erreichen, sähe ich persönlich weniger Probleme, da Du dann auch mal kurzfristig die Distanz zum Ufer schaffst.
Wie einige zuvor schon schrieben, wird das in Verdrängerfahrt eine "zähe" Angelegenheit. Sollte Dein Uralt- Merc im Fall des Falles den Geist aufgeben, wird der 2 PS- Honda das Boot, womöglich noch gegen Wind und Welle, gar nicht mehr vorwärts bewegen, dann sind schon 2 Deiner Sicherheiten dahin... |uhoh:

Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich wird´s klappen und es wünscht Dir bestimmt keiner hier etwas schlechtes... dazu raten kann ich Dir mit ruhigem Gewissen aber auch nicht!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> ....
> Wie einige zuvor schon schrieben, wird das in Verdrängerfahrt eine "zähe" Angelegenheit. Sollte Dein Uralt- Merc im Fall des Falles den Geist aufgeben, wird der 2 PS- Honda das Boot, womöglich noch gegen Wind und Welle, gar nicht mehr vorwärts bewegen, dann sind schon 2 Deiner Sicherheiten dahin... |uhoh:
> ....




Moin Werner,
gegen 'Wind und Welle' sitze ich aber lieber in einem Verdrängerrumpf mit C-Klassifizierung, als in einem ungesteuerten Schlauchboot-Flugobjekt in Gleitfahrt.

Aber 'Wind und Welle' sind hier auch gar kein Thema.
Wir wollen doch die vielleicht vorhandenen Interessenten nicht gleich verschrecken...|supergri
Es geht nur bei Schönwetter und stabiler Wetterlage raus.
Bist Du dabei?


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

genug Meinungen dazu hast du ja nun schon bekommen ... #h
aber immer mal auch daran denken das es, abgesehen von dem Sicherheitsfaktor, auch von der aufzuwendenen Fahrzeit  völlig ungünstig ist dahin zu eieren.
gerade mit nem Kleinboot kann man schön die Ecken befischen wo sich die Kutter nie sehen lassen (können) und auch nicht gerade selten kommt es vor das die Dorsche sich lieber bei 6-10m tummeln als meilenweit draußen vor der Küste .... 
und selbst wenn bis du mit nem 5 PSer fast überall in der Lage auch mal an die 15m Linie zu kommen ... das sollte als Einsatzgebiet eigendlich vollkommen ausreichen.
Tonne 5 hört sich zwar immer gut an - aber es gibt so klasse Kleinbootreviere an unseren Küsten, das man da bestimmt nicht hin muß als Kleinboot-Kapitän !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



> gegen 'Wind und Welle' sitze ich aber lieber in einem Verdrängerrumpf mit C-Klassifizierung, als in einem ungesteuerten Schlauchboot-Flugobjekt in Gleitfahrt.


Ist durchaus ein Argument. Bin bisher auch von einem "handelsüblichen" Kleinboot ausgegangen.

5 PS bei nem reinen Verdrängerrumpf, da kommt man schon weit mit, allerdings halt nicht schnell.

Im Falle des Falles heisst das auch vor Schietwetter langsam statt schnell wegkommen. Grundsätzlich kein Problem. Aber da wäre in meinen Augen als Mindestbootsgröße dann ü 6m angesagt, und nur dann, wenn das Boot wirklich sowohl einen guten seetauglichen Rumpf hat sowie auch genügend Freibord etc., sowie entsprechende seemännische Erfahrung vorhanden ist. 

Und trotzdem: Für mich wär das nix, da bleib ich schön in (mehr oder weniger) Ufernähe.....


----------



## Dorschminister (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genug Meinungen dazu hast du ja nun schon bekommen ... #h
> aber immer mal auch daran denken das es, abgesehen von dem Sicherheitsfaktor, auch von der aufzuwendenen Fahrzeit  völlig ungünstig ist dahin zu eieren.
> gerade mit nem Kleinboot kann man schön die Ecken befischen wo sich die Kutter nie sehen lassen (können) und auch nicht gerade selten kommt es vor das die Dorsche sich lieber bei 6-10m tummeln als meilenweit draußen vor der Küste ....
> und selbst wenn bis du mit nem 5 PSer fast überall in der Lage auch mal an die 15m Linie zu kommen ... das sollte als Einsatzgebiet eigendlich vollkommen ausreichen.
> Tonne 5 hört sich zwar immer gut an - aber es gibt so klasse Kleinbootreviere an unseren Küsten, das man da bestimmt nicht hin muß als Kleinboot-Kapitän !



so siehts aus|good: 
da kann man die Zeit ( Sprit) wesentlich sinnvoller Nutzen, schön noch zwei Ruten raus und Schleppen und Abends ist die Kiste voll

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

ich lese hier nun auch seit anfang an mit .und hab mir überlegt ich bin dabei .

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2476/jd100056wd4.jpg
 müßte shippi nur noch ein wenig füttern damit er groß und stark wird .

|uhoh: lass es sein wir hatten vor weihnachten erst wieder ein unglück.ich bin von fehmarn auch schonmal bei herrlichsten sonnenschein rausgefahren und der rückweg war nicht sehr nett.obwohl die wetterprognosen stimmten. aber alles kann anders kommen

greez
andy


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber da wäre in meinen Augen als Mindestbootsgröße dann ü 6m angesagt....



Ich wollte zur Tonne 5 und nicht nach Amerika....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Eben ;-))))


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Moin Werner,
> gegen 'Wind und Welle' sitze ich aber lieber in einem Verdrängerrumpf mit C-Klassifizierung, als in einem ungesteuerten Schlauchboot-Flugobjekt in Gleitfahrt.


 
Hallo, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch... ich sprach von Verhältnissen, wo es nicht mehr um "Gemütlichkeit" geht sondern darum, möglichst schnell ans rettende Ufer zu kommen und da ist mir selbst ein kleines Schlauchboot lieber als ein Verdränger.
Übrigens frage ich mich, was das bei einer Länge von 4,20m für ein "Rettungsboot" sein soll?!



> Bist Du dabei?


 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich Ende März auf Fehmarn und im Sommer auf jeden Fall von Mitte Juli bis in den August an der Eckernförder Bucht, das Boot liegt dann in Damp.
Ich hatte eh vor, dann mal auf dem Wasserweg nach Fehmarn zu fahren.
Wenn´s zeitlich paßt, spiele ich gerne Begleitboot...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ Raubangler

Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Tour nicht. Ich würde es zwar selber auch wieder tun, bzw. war schon viel weiter draussen mit einem 5m Boot und 3,5PS ( z.B. Gabelsflach), das liegt aber schon sehr viele Jahre zurück und es ist alles gut gegangen. Bevor ich dieses Boot hatte, war ich immer mit ner Segeljolle ( Pirat, 5m) draussen beim Angeln.

Danach habe ich mir dann ein 9m Boot gegönnt mit 250 PS Innenborder. Mit diesem Boot war ich dann doch tatsächlich 2 mal in akuter Seenot, da ich jeweils wegen eines technischen Defekts massiven Wassereinbruch hatte und kurz vorm sinken war. Aus diesem Grund kann ich nun wirklich nicht behaupten, das große Boote automatisch sicherer sind. Entscheidend ist, was man im Notfall alles an Sicherheitsmitteln an Bord hat, und nicht, was man für ein Boot unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Danach habe ich mir dann ein 9m Boot gegönnt mit 250 PS Innenborder. Mit diesem Boot war ich dann doch tatsächlich 2 mal in akuter Seenot, da ich jeweils wegen eines technischen Defekts massiven Wassereinbruch hatte und kurz vorm sinken war.


 
Ich kann wirklich nicht erkennen, was die Probleme mit Deinem offensichtlich schlecht gewarteten IB- Boot mit dem grundsätzlichen Problem zu tun haben, sich mit einem kleinen und schwach motorisierten Boot relativ weit von der Küste zu entfernen?! #c
Zudem handelte es sich um spez. IB- Probleme... mit einem defekten AB komme ich zwar auch nicht mehr vom Fleck, saufe aber noch lange nicht ab...


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Zudem handelte es sich um spez. IB- Probleme... mit einem defekten AB komme ich zwar auch nicht mehr vom Fleck, saufe aber noch lange nicht ab...



Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Großes Boot heißt nicht automatisch große Sicherheit.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin, wenn das alles ist was du willst dann bitteschön.
> Zu nem Treffen da draussen bin ich auch bereit, aber nur wenn du eine Plattform von mindestens 100x100 Meter organisierst und an der Tonne anbindest. Zum grillen und so weist. :vik:
> 
> .



Ich auch :vik: 

...........so meine Bestellung:

3 schinken und ne curry + 6 Flaschen Beck´s #6
oder gibts da ne Dönerbude|kopfkrat


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*

Wieso redet Ihr hier eigentlich immer vom Absaufen?
So etwas hatte ich nicht vor gehabt....

Es soll eine Schönwetterreise werden!
Und je weiter man von der Küste entfernt ist, desto sicherer ist man im Boot.
Habe ich so jedenfalls als Segler gelernt.
Vielleicht ist die Ostsee aufgrund der Badewannentiefe hier ein wenig anders.
Aber bei Schönwetter sollte das nicht in's Gewicht fallen.

Ich habe eben nochmal die Seekarte angeschaut.
Von Westermarkelsdorf (oder so ähnlich) ist das ein Katzensprung.
Schon direkt in Schlauchbootentfernung.
Das wäre dann die Alternative für so eine Gruppenreise.
Ich mag zwar keine Boote ohne Segelmast, aber bei Schlauchbooten muss man eben Abstriche machen.

Gibt es für einen (5PS-) Schlauchbootkonvoi Richtung Tonne 5 Interesse??
Einen Parkplatz gibt es lt. Google Earth anscheinend direkt am Strand.


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> oder gibts da ne Dönerbude|kopfkrat



Gibts da. Allerdings nur Dorschrogendöner mit Knobi-Dorschmilch-Sauce. Als Salatbeilage dann: Blasentank und Seegurkensalat. Das ganze serviert in einem abgelaichten Steinbutt.:#2:


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings nur Dorschrogendöner...



Das Zeug heisst Tarama und ist eine griechische Spezialität.
Wir wollen hier doch nicht Griechen und Türken in einen Topf schmeissen....


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wir wollen hier doch nicht Griechen und Türken in einen Topf schmeissen....




Das schmeckt auch besitimmt nicht:q


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Na ja, jetzt wo Du Dich als Segler geoutet hast, sehe ich Dir natürlich einige Äußerungen nach... :q:q:q


----------



## grobro (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

...bevor du den Tripp wagst, würde ich lieber mal auf www.dgzrs.de

schauen!


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Sollte es Wetter und Zeitmäßig pasen, wäre ich mit einem Kollegen bestimmt dabei. 

Und wie gesagt, die Fahrt dorthin ist bei günstiger Wetterlage überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## grobro (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

ich würde sagen www.dgzrs.de mal schauen vorher!


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



grobro schrieb:


> ich würde sagen www.dgzrs.de mal schauen vorher!


So langsam wissen wir es hier alle.

Aber was sollen wir da schauen? Gibt es da Tipps für Fahrten zur Tonne 5? Ich hab da nichts derartiges gefunden.


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Papa und ich würden uns dem Konvoi mit nem Arvor 230 AS anschliessen (falls die große Boote nicht ausgeschlossen werden|supergri)


----------



## Micky (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Unser Broesel war schon mal da.... (mit Schnorchel und Digi bewaffnet? :q)
Die 6,9 km bis zur Tonne sind bei gutem Wetter bestimmt auch im schwimmen machbar


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Papa und ich würden uns dem Konvoi mit nem Arvor 230 AS anschliessen (falls die große Boote nicht ausgeschlossen werden|supergri)



Habt Ihr kein Beiboot für diese Reise?
Mit so einem grossen Knattergerät verscheucht Ihr ja sonst die Fische!


----------



## Koghaheiner (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Die 6,9 km bis zur Tonne sind bei gutem Wetter bestimmt auch im schwimmen machbar 


jau, mit Flossen für nen trainierten Schwimmer im Neo kein Thema...:q 

Ich persönlich hake denThread hier mal als gewollte provokation unter dem Motto " ma gucken wieviele postings ich hinkrieg" ab

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Bei 35m tiefe ist das doch fast egal! Ausserdem ist da ein ruhig laufender Diesel drin...knattern tut da nicht viel!:vik:


Wollt ihr direkt zur Tonne oder eher zur Rinne?


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> ....
> Wollt ihr direkt zur Tonne oder eher zur Rinne?



Für mich ist das Gebiet Angel-Neuland.
Aber wenn Coasthunter mitkommt, sollten wir auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Was ich gelesen hatte, war, dass das vorgelagerte Gebiet an der Abbruchkante mit dem Fishfinder abgesucht werden muss.


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Naja wir würden auch mitkommen.Als Verpflegungsboot und Mutterschiff:vik::vik::vik:

Wir kennen uns da oben gut aus und haben diverse GPS Daten von guten Driften aufm Plotter dazu noch 2 Echolote...passt!:k


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich hake denThread hier mal als gewollte provokation unter dem Motto " ma gucken wieviele postings ich hinkrieg" ab
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Auf die meisten Posts hier kann ich ganz gerne verzichten.

Die Ausgangsfrage war, ob es schon einmal jemand gemacht hat und wer bei so einer Tour mit möchte.
Und nur darum geht es!

Wer hier irgendwelche schlauen Sicherheitsbelehrungen loswerden will, sollte dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Da kannst Du dann auch Deine sinnigen Posts einstellen....


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Möglich ist alles auch auf'n Atlantik ab der 3min.
lg




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XOODBuI4Is



#6


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Naja wir würden auch mitkommen.Als Verpflegungsboot und Mutterschiff:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Wir kennen uns da oben gut aus und haben diverse GPS Daten von guten Driften aufm Plotter dazu noch 2 Echolote...passt!:k



Habt Ihr das Boot denn jetzt im Wasser?


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Nee im Moment nicht,aber wann wolltet ihr denn raus?


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Nee im Moment nicht,aber wann wolltet ihr denn raus?



Sobald die Sonne scheint und der DWD für ein paar Tage wenig Wind vorhersagt.
Und eine Überschneidung mit einem Wochenende hätte dann natürlich auch noch Vorteile.

Ab wann ist Euer Boot denn im Wasser?


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Sobald wir es bekommen xD...ab ca. mitte März!


----------



## Hausmarke (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Kann man mitkommen?


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Kann man mitkommen?



Ist notiert!


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Was für ein Schwachfugthread. Mit dem Kajak auf die deutsche Bucht und dazu noch die Frau dabe die das nicht kann, aber man hat ja ein 4,2m Boot mit Segel und 5PS Motor als Begleitschiff dabei.

Hallo Leute??? So dämlich ist echt keiner. Allein was im Seegebiet zwischen HH und Helgoland an Beruffsschifffahrt unterwegs ist, macht so einen Törn zum Himmelfahrtskommando, da kann das Wetter sein wie es will.

Die Generalprobe ist ein Ausflug zur T5? Mal eben bummelig 5 Stunden abreißen nur mal so?

Laßt euch doch nicht verkackeiern.

Uli


----------



## Blonder Hans (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hey Leute,

Ihr seid echt verrückt #d, aber "wat mut dat mut" 
sagen doch die Nordlichter!!!

Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter, denn meinen nichtangelnder Onkel ist bei
seine ersten Kuttertour fast verreckt :v!!!

Nach dieser Kuttertour ist er bei einer Tretbootfahrt auf dem 
Bodensee seekrank geworden, ist ins Wasser gehüpft 
und an Land geschwommen.

Diese Tour würde er auch bei gutem Wetter nicht überleben.

Gruß vom heute neu gebohrenen AB Member.

Blonder Hans


----------



## Seatrout64 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Sollte es Wetter und Zeitmäßig pasen, wäre ich mit einem Kollegen bestimmt dabei.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, die Fahrt dorthin ist bei günstiger Wetterlage überhaupt kein Problem.



Moin Coasthunter,

bist Du der Coasthunter von afnhh, kannst uns Vereinskollegen
bzw. uns Bellyfreaks ja mit in schlepp nehmen.

Gruß
Uwe:vik:#6:vik:


----------



## Seriola (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ich hab echt überlegt ob ich hier was schreibe. Einmal Tonne 5 sehen egal was passiert??

Nun ja, ich miete mir be Wolfgang in Lemkenhafen auf Fehmarn öfters mal die Quicksilver mit 90PS. Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine gute vorhersage mit Vormittags und Nachmittags 3bf.
Zwei weitere Angler hatten Zeigleich eines der kleinen Boote mit 5 oder 6 PS gemietet. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich kam Nachmitags vom Oejet zur Tonne 5 mit einer guten 4 von Steuerbord und hab dort noch ein wenig geangelt. Neben mir die beiden Typen...
Der Wind frischte auf und wir fuhren zeitgleich los weil es allmählich Zeit wurde. Kurzum, wir hatten auf dem Rückweg ne frische 5 und min. ein Zylinder am AB lief nicht und die Trimmung war auch deffekt... Ich meine wir konnten immernoch gute 11kn fahren aber angenehm war das nicht. Egal. Auf der Hälfte der Strecke waren die Wellen so hoch das ich das kleine Boot welches ca. 200m hinter mir war im Wellental völlig aus den Augen verlor. Ich bin dann bis vor die Orther Bucht im Konvoi gefahren. 

Angekommen stellte sich heraus das die Typen vollstramm waren. Sehr wahrscheinlich der Grund warum sie Wolfgangs Wut nicht wirklich folgen konnten und auch sonnst keinerlei Angst zeigten. Ich an deren Stelle hätte schon ganz laut nach Mama gerufen...  

Mach was Du magst, aber frag Dich ob es das Wert ist. 

Ich bin ab dem 20.02 10-14 Tage auf Fehmarn. Wenn das Wetter gut ist in der Woche fahre ich sicherlich ein paar mal raus. Wenn ich woanders nix fang probiere ich es vielleicht mal an T5...

Gruß,

Seriola


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachfugthread. Mit dem Kajak auf die deutsche Bucht und dazu noch die Frau dabe die das nicht kann, aber man hat ja ein 4,2m Boot mit Segel und 5PS Motor als Begleitschiff dabei.
> 
> Hallo Leute??? So dämlich ist echt keiner. Allein was im Seegebiet zwischen HH und Helgoland an Beruffsschifffahrt unterwegs ist, macht so einen Törn zum Himmelfahrtskommando, da kann das Wetter sein wie es will.
> ...



Tja, auch wenn der Trööt hier wieder zerredet wird:

Fakt 1:
Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Weicheiern
Fakt 2:
Nach Helgoland zu paddeln, ist heute nichts unübliches.
Schau' Dir im Internet die Reiseberichte an.
Die ersten Paddler haben das übrigens noch mit Faltboot und, da ohne GPS, nachts mit Blick auf den Leuchtturm gemacht.

Nu' aber Schluss mit Tröötzerstörung.


----------



## Joeytindel (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Leute,
welch waghalsige Idee. Es gibt ja doch noch Leute mit Mut zum Risiko. Da ich schon lange mit 5 bzw. manchmal 4 PS unterwegs bin würde ich sagen bei dieser Tour zur Tonne 5 mindestens für 4 Tage Proviant mitnehmen. Man weis ja nie was geschieht. Ich weis gar nicht warum ich mir Gedanken über meine küstennahen Touren bis 1 km vor der Küste mache. Es gibt grundsätzlich eine ganz wichtige Regel für uns : 
Wetter prüfen und langsam Erfahrung bei 4 oder mehr Windstärken sammeln.
Daraus folgendes Resultat: Der Respekt vor starkem Segang stellt sich von allein ein und unterbindet somit untermotoriesierte Unternehmungen.
Falls man weitere Touren plant sollte man unbedingt über Ersatzmotor, Werkzeug, Sicherheitsmittel, Wassertemperatur und evtl. wichtige Hilfsanforderung Zweiter ( Wer? und Wie?) nachdenken. Da die Ostsee auch anderswo gute Fanggründe in Landnähe bietet denke ich wozu dieser Stress.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Seriola schrieb:


> Ich hab echt überlegt ob ich hier was schreibe. Einmal Tonne 5 sehen egal was passiert??
> 
> Nun ja, ich miete mir be Wolfgang in Lemkenhafen auf Fehmarn öfters mal die Quicksilver mit 90PS. Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine gute vorhersage mit Vormittags und Nachmittags 3bf.
> Zwei weitere Angler hatten Zeigleich eines der kleinen Boote mit 5 oder 6 PS gemietet. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich kam Nachmitags vom Oejet zur Tonne 5 mit einer guten 4 von Steuerbord und hab dort noch ein wenig geangelt. Neben mir die beiden Typen...
> ...



Zumindestens zeigt es, dass man auch total besoffen bei Windstärke 5 mit einem 5PS Boot noch ankommt.
;-)

Vielleicht überschneidet sich ja diese Tour mit Deinem Urlaub. 
Einer mehr!


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> T da ohne GPS, nachts mit Blick auf den Leuchtturm gemacht.



Darum gibt es diese Türme ja auch.
Übrigens hat TO5 ein ISO 4 damit man es auch des Nachts sieht.....


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa0Hwu4J9Gk

das ist doch mal schön


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachfugthread. Mit dem Kajak auf die deutsche Bucht und dazu noch die Frau dabe die das nicht kann, aber man hat ja ein 4,2m Boot mit Segel und 5PS Motor als Begleitschiff dabei.
> 
> Hallo Leute??? So dämlich ist echt keiner. Allein was im Seegebiet zwischen HH und Helgoland an Beruffsschifffahrt unterwegs ist, macht so einen Törn zum Himmelfahrtskommando, da kann das Wetter sein wie es will.
> 
> ...


Hallo,wer braucht denn für gute 6Km 5Stunden willst Du jetzt jemanden verkackeiern???


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Hallo,wer braucht denn für gute 6Km 5Stunden willst Du jetzt jemanden verkackeiern???


 

|good:


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Also ein schlauchi mit 5 ps hat so zwischen 15 und 25 kmh drauf
wenn es naturlich keine zich kilo drauf hat


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Hallo,wer braucht denn für gute 6Km 5Stunden willst Du jetzt jemanden verkackeiern???


 
Wie uns ja jemand so nett vorgerechnet hat sind es ein paar KM mehr, es sei den man trailert am Strand von Westermarkelsdorf

Aber du hast ja recht, wie Gummischuh schon sagte, es geht ja nur um den Hinweg.;+



AndreL schrieb:


> ... Die Tonne liegt recht genau 6,9Km vor Westermarkeldorf.
> Wenn wir mal die Gefahren die so eine Tour bringt ausser Acht lassen. Ist die kürzeste (sinvolle) Route für ein Kleinboot von der alten Slipanlage bei Puttgarden aus. Es sei denn jemand will sein Boot über den Strand bei WM Dorf schleppen. Das wären auf direktem Weg 16Km für eine Strecke, wenn küstennah bis Westermarkelsdorf gefahren wird 17,5Km. Bei angenommenen 10 Km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit würde die Fahrt hin etwa eine Stunde und 45 Minuten dauern.


 
So MacFly jetzt rechnen wir einfach mal. Rechnen geht?

Vmax des Bootes in Verdrängerfahrt sind?

Weißt du es?

Glück gehabt. Ich aber.


4,5 mal Wurzel der Wasserlinienlänge. Bei 4,2m Länge ergibt sich optimistisch geschätzt eine Wasserlinienlänge von 4m.

Wurzel 4 ist gleich 2, das mal 4,5 ist 9.

Das Bötchen macht also unabhängig von der Motoriesierung maximal 9km/h.

Kann man so weit folgen?

Für 35km braucht das Knispelbötchen satte 4 Stunden, gesetzt den Fall es gibt weder Wind noch Strömung und es läuft durchgängig Höchstgeschwindigkeit.

Geile Tour.

Besonders Klasse wird es, wenn man mit nicht rauwassergeeigneten Gleitern nebenhertuckert, man fährt ja Konvoi.|rolleyes

Ach ja verkackeiern will ich keinen.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie uns ja jemand so nett vorgerechnet hat sind es ein paar KM mehr, es sei den man trailert am Strand von Westermarkelsdorf
> 
> Aber du hast ja recht, wie Gummischuh schon sagte, es geht ja nur um den Hinweg.;+
> 
> ...



Lt. Hersteller sollen es max. 8 mph bei 4,3m Länge sein.

Aber eigentlich ist das auch egal.
Erstens bin ich mental schon bei meinem Schlauchboot und dem Startpunkt Westermarkelsdorf(?).
Und zweitens sollte Dich das Thema hier nicht gross interessieren.
Es sei denn, Du willst mitfahren*.

An Tonne 5 gibt es dann auch Freibier!*


----------



## hans 58 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Abschlägige Meinungen gab es nun ja schon zu Hauf#6

Allen Anschein nach werden aber alle Argumente in den sprichwörtlichen Wind geschlagen|uhoh:

So eine schöne, konstante Wetterlage gibt es gar nicht, um so eine Tour nur Ansatzweise zu planen#q

Gegen welchen Wind und gegen welche Strömung willst Du den allen ernstes mit einem 5PS Motor in Verdrängerfahrt ankommen#d

Du sprichst von Herstellerangaben 



> Lt. Hersteller sollen es max. 8 mph bei 4,3m Länge sein.


Bei welchen Bedingungen, mit welcher gewichtsmäßigen Auslastung ( Besatzung )  und mit welcher Motorisierung#c

Ich hoffe nur, das wir in absehbarer Zeit nicht wieder von einem auf der Ostsee herumtreibenden Boot lesen müßen, in dem Angler hoffentlich lebend geborgen werden, und das nur, weil sie sich und ihr Material selbst überschätzt haben#h


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin,
ich war vor drei Jahren Ende März mit meinem Boot (Kajütboot mit 50 PS) und zwei Freunden
 an der Tonne 5, weil im Uferbereich nicht viel zu fangen war.

Die Hinfahrt war kein Problem (Windstärke 3), einfach hinter den Angelkuttern her.|supergri

Auf der Rückfahrt drehte dann plötzlich der Wind auf Ost-Süd-Ost auffrischend 5-6.|gr:, sodass wir ca. 2,5 Stunden bis in den Hafen (Orth) brauchten.|uhoh: 
Meine beiden Mitfahrer fanden die Rückfahrt dann auch zum:v

Ich mag es mir gar nicht vorstellen, damals in einem 5 PS-Boot (vielleicht noch offen) unterwegs gewesen zu sein.#d


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Also nach der ganzen rechnerei hier hätte ich auch gern mal vorgerechnet bekommen wie weit man mit dem Bellyboot so bei Windstärke 1-2 und ablandigen Wind höchtens rauspaddeln sollte!???Gibt es da auch eine Formel???Hallo,Hallo das muss doch  jeder selber wissen was er macht!!Wir schleppen jedenfalls unser Boot weiterhin über die Düne und den Strand und fahren bei stabiler Wetterlage auch mal 10Km bis zur Angelstelle mit 6Ps  und 4m Aluboot!!!Ich sage nicht es kann nichts passieren oder so, aber wenn man nur SCHISS hat sollte man das mit der Bootsangelei vergessen!!!|uhoh: Wer so vorsichtig beim angeln ist sollte auch noch mal die Sache mit dem Autofahren überdenken....#d#d#d#d!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Also nach der ganzen rechnerei hier hätte ich auch gern mal vorgerechnet bekommen wie weit man mit dem Bellyboot so bei Windstärke 1-2 und ablandigen Wind höchtens rauspaddeln sollte!???Gibt es da auch eine Formel???Hallo,Hallo das muss doch  jeder selber wissen was er macht!!Wir schleppen jedenfalls unser Boot weiterhin über die Düne und den Strand und fahren bei stabiler Wetterlage auch mal 10Km bis zur Angelstelle mit 6Ps  und 4m Aluboot!!!Ich sage nicht es kann nichts passieren oder so, aber wenn man nur SCHISS hat sollte man das mit der Bootsangelei vergessen!!!|uhoh: Wer so vorsichtig beim angeln ist sollte auch noch mal die Sache mit dem Autofahren überdenken....#d#d#d#d!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!




Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Ihr fahrt also 10km weit raus, mit einem vier Meter Aluboot?
Tschuldigung, das ist das erste Mal hier, das ich das so direkt sage muss.
Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Schiss zu tun sondern mit einfacher Blödheit.
Auch der Vergleich mit dem bösen Autofahren hing völlig.


----------



## Edlinger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wer so vorsichtig beim angeln ist sollte auch noch mal die Sache mit dem Autofahren überdenken....#d#d#d#d!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!



|good:

stimmt autofahren ist sehr gefährlich. da sollte man am besten nur mit aufgeblasenen airbags unterwegs sein. besser noch man fährt garnicht los und bleibt zu haus. nicht das einen noch der himmel auf den kopf fällt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Das Niveau steigt unaufhaltsam...


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
> Ihr fahrt also 10km weit raus, mit einem vier Meter Aluboot?
> Tschuldigung, das ist das erste Mal hier, das ich das so direkt sage muss.
> Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Schiss zu tun sondern mit einfacher Blödheit.
> Auch der Vergleich mit dem bösen Autofahren hing völlig.




Wieso denn nicht?
Ein Boot in der Größe läßt sich im Notfall noch rudern.
Und kleinere Motoren sind - nebenbei bemerkt - auch noch zuverlässiger.

Aber wie sieht es mit den Kajütbooten mit größeren Aussenbordmotoren aus?
Die Motoren sind sehr komplex und fallen häufig aus.
Musst mal die Meldungen hier im Board verfolgen.
Fast alle Motoren, die verreckt sind, waren etwas größer.
Nun der Motor ist platt - und nu?
Rudern fällt natürlich aus.
Aber vielleicht ist da ja noch ein kleiner Angstmotor.
Alle Jahre wieder kann er dann beweisen, ob er noch anspringt.
Und wenn er es dann tatsächlich tut, hat man einen kleinen Quirl am viel zu grossen Boot.
Aber glücklicherweise gibt es dann ja noch die Seenotretter!

Und glücklich gerettet erklärt man dann hier als Oberlehrer den Kleinbootfahrern, was Sicherheit auf See bedeutet.


----------



## Seriola (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Sollte ich eine Panne mit dem Auto haben, steige ich aus und geh zu Fuß, warte auf meine Freundin, den ADAC oder fahr per Anhalter zurück. Habe ich einen Unfall ist Krankenwagen meistens schnell da. Ist das Wetter schlecht parke ich auf der nächsten Raststätte und schlafe es aus. Wenn man Glück hatt kommt noch so´n "Gelber Engel" mit Decke, Tee und Futter.|supergri

Außerdem: Es hat schon seine Gründe warum sogenannte 25kmh Autos nicht auf der Autobahn fahren dürfen...|kopfkrat  

Handyempfang habe ich meistens an T5 nicht (D1), bitte mitbedenken...

Manövrierunfähig auf der Schifffartsstraße um Tonne 5, vielleicht noch ein wenig Nebel. Glaubst Du der Kapitän des Frachters der 20 Stockwerke über Dir ist; nimmt Dich auf dem Radar war?? Das zeigt Dein Boot gar nicht an, weil zu klein...|bigeyes

Naja, ich wünsche Dir wirklich viel Glück, denn das wirst Du brauchen, und komm Gesund und Munter wieder zurück.  :vik:

Achso, falls doch etwas mehr Westwind als erhofft, slippt euer Boot in Katarinenhof. 1sm und ihr habt sehr gute Fangaussichten, gerade im Frühjahr!!! #6

lg,

Seriola


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Frage mich dann nur, warum du diese Frage erst den Oberlehrern gestellt hast, wenn du dir so sicher bist.
Und dann das! Rudern?? Alles Klar!
Und die [SIZE=-1]DGzRS kommt zukünftig mit Belly angefahren.
[/SIZE]Jetzt fällt mir hier nichts mehr zu ein.
Hoffe nur, das das hier kein Anfänger in Sachen Boot liest und in solchen Vorhaben noch gestärkt wird.
Lasse mich von guten Argumenten gerne überzeugen, aber nicht von solch einer Ignoranz.


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Frage mich dann nur, warum du diese Frage erst den Oberlehrern gestellt hast, wenn du dir so sicher bist.
> ...



Hallo???
Es war eine Frage an Kleinbootfahrer(!!!), ob sie schon mal da waren und/oder bei einer Tour mitfahren wollen.

Was dann hier abging, war ja schon krankhaft.
Bei all den Seiten habe ich so langsam den Überblick verloren, wer überhaupt mit will.... |uhoh:

Aber nu' |gutenach


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und kleinere Motoren sind - nebenbei bemerkt - auch noch zuverlässiger.


 
Also an dieser Stelle schalte ich mich auch nochmal ein... kleine Motoren sind zuverlässiger?! Woher hast Du denn diese Binsenweisheit???

Bei jedem Motor hängt die Zuverläßigkeit in erster Linie von Pflege/ Wartung ab. Abgesehen davon machen ABs, die regelmäßig benutzt werden, erheblich weniger Probleme als solche, die sich zu Hause "kaputt stehen"!

Und nochmal zu dem "klein": bei einem kleinen AB ist alles klein, daher neigen solche Motoren viel schneller zum "Versaufen" oder z. B. zum Verölen der Kerzen bei dauernder Tuckerfahrt (alles bezogen auf 2- Takter).
Wenn Du mal verunreinigten Sprit hast, ist die kleine Düse des Vergasers schnell dicht und bleibt es dann auch.
Ich habe früher mit den kleinen Motoren bis 6 PS häufiger Problemchen gehabt, alle meine größeren springen "auf Schlag" an und hatten noch nie Probleme...

So, zu dem anderen Thema ist wohl alles gesagt?! Mit ein bisschen Vorausschau wirst Du zu 9X% nicht gleich "umkommen", aber ein Restrisiko bleibt, mehr wollte ich in meinem vorigen Posting nicht ausdrücken.

Gruß
Werner

P.S. Wenn Ihr zu einer Zeit fahrt, wo ich auch "oben" bin, komme ich gerne mit, das lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen |supergri


----------



## Gunnar (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Raubangler

dann ruder Du mal schön mit dem Boot 6,9 Kilometer#q
Für den Rest no komment.

Gunnar


----------



## Edlinger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Frage mich dann nur, warum du diese Frage erst den Oberlehrern gestellt hast, wenn du dir so sicher bist.
> Und dann das! Rudern?? Alles Klar!
> Und die [SIZE=-1]DGzRS kommt zukünftig mit Belly angefahren.
> [/SIZE]Jetzt fällt mir hier nichts mehr zu ein.
> ...



 und warum antwortest du dann? Bist du denn etwa schon Oberlehrer ???

Gut das dir nichts mehr einfällt, so geht  es dann hoffentlich wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

oh man .... nette Diskussionen hier ... #q
ich halte ganz klar zu denen die von soner Aktion abraten ...
was hier so alles an Argumenten gebracht wird passt vielleicht zu 99 % der Schönwetter und glücklichen Ausfahrten ... 
kommt es dann zu dem 1 % ist das Gejammer groß und dann liest man wieder solche Beriche vom Einsatz eines Seenotkreuzers #q
mit meinem vorherigen Boot (ohne Kajüte- 8PS ) war ich von Großenbrode auch mal raus bei guten annehmbaren Angelbedingungen .... aber auch irgendwie zu weit draußen wie sich dann schnell rausstellte als es merklich auffrischte ...
bin natürlich wieder gut in den Hafen  gekommen, aber mit der offenen Nußschale gegen die Wellen, in der einen Hand die Pinnenverlängerug, in der andern das Ösfaß zum Wasser schöpfen und so 10-20cm Wasser im Boot, völlig duchnäßt alles andere als ne tolle Tour und mir ging ganz schön die Düse irgendwie .... |bigeyes
da schwor ich mir nie wieder und für die nächste Ausfahrt hatte ich nen Boot mit Schlupfkajüte ...
es ist einfach nen Riskiko mit soner Nußschale - das kann man sich nicht schönreden so weit rauszufahren !
wer es macht auf eigene Verantwortung .... *viel Spaß und noch mehr Glück ! *


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Also ich muss mich hier auch mal einmischen,denn was hier teilweise geschrieben wird,ist totaler Leichtsinn.
Es haben schon einige Boardis geschrieben das es mit dieser Tour gut gehen könnte,aber was wenn nicht.
Dann sind da meinetwegen 4-5 Kleinboote im Nebel oder schwerer See unterwegs und hoffen auf Hilfe.Vesuchen die DGzRS anzurufen,wenn Empfang vom Handy besteht,und warten dann immer noch 30-45min. auf die Retter.Das dieses Unternehmen nicht ganz billig wird mal außen vor,denn es wird in dieser Situation grob fahrlässig gehandelt.

Ich muss auch mal Fishzilla hier etwas unter die Arme greifen,denn wir sind Beide Bootsangler,genauso wie HD,von denen ich weiß ,das wir eines der nicht gerade leichtesten Angelreviere in Norddeutschland beangeln,die Tiedenelbe von Hamburg bis Glückstadt,oder sogar Aussenelbe.
Es kann strahlend blauer Himmel sein,es weht eine leichte Brise von 2-5 Knoten und wir haben es hier immer mit Wellen zu tun die bis 1,5m werden,teilweise sogar mal die 2m ankratzen.
Wenn jetzt auch noch die Tiede von Ebbe zu Flut umschlägt sind diese Wellen extrem kurz hintereinander,ähnlich wie sie auf der Ostsee sind.Hier hat man mit einem 5-8Ps Motor seine Probleme den Kurs zu halten oder sogar auf dem Wasser zu bleiben.Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch den SBF See+Binnen gemacht,damit hab ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit,schnell abzuhauen bei schlecht Wetter,die Wellen zu überfahren oder auch mit der gewaltigen Strömung klar zu kommen.


Ich mache hier mal jedem einen Vorschlag:

Ich habe die möglichkeit bis zu 12 Personen unterzubringen bei uns im Haus,jeder der mal wissen will,welche Wellengrösse seine Schmerzgrenze,und vor allem seines Bootes ist,soll sich bei mir melden,dann machen wir mal einen Törn über die Elbe Richtung Hafen.Jeder mit seinem Boot,ich mit meinem als Begleitung,sicher würde der ein oder andere von hier auch noch mitkommen.Wir haben die Möglichkeit dann mal die Wellengröße zu steigern.Anfangen könnten wir in der Hanöver Nebenelbe mit den Sportbooten,Fähren im Mühlenberger Loch,dann richtung Fahrinne.Wie es dann weiter gehen soll muß jeder selbst wissen,denn ab da wird es mit kleinen Booten gefährlich.


Dann wenn man sich den ganzen Tag wohlgefühlt hat,könnte man die Tour zur Tonne5 wagen,denn dann hat jeder schon mal eine Ahnung wie sich sein Boot und Hintern bei hohen Wellen verhält.

Ich für meinen Teil habe hier auf der Elbe gelern wo meine Grenzen sind und würde mit meinem 4,70m Boot und 20PS Außenborder nicht zur Tonne5 fahren,mir ist das zu weit weg.Denn wenn es nicht mein Tag ist,kann jede Moterengröße,egal ob 5PS oder 50PS,seinen Geist aufgeben und dann geht´s ja erst los,wenn es gutes Wetter ist,halb so wild,dann sehen dich auch die meisten großen Pötte,aber bei schlechter Sicht? Also ich weis nicht,mir ist da nicht wohl bei.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich hier auch mal einmischen,denn was hier teilweise geschrieben wird,ist totaler Leichtsinn.
> Es haben schon einige Boardis geschrieben das es mit dieser Tour gut gehen könnte,aber was wenn nicht.
> Dann sind da meinetwegen 4-5 Kleinboote im Nebel oder schwerer See unterwegs und hoffen auf Hilfe.Vesuchen die DGzRS anzurufen,wenn Empfang vom Handy besteht,und warten dann immer noch 30-45min. auf die Retter.Das dieses Unternehmen nicht ganz billig wird mal außen vor,denn es wird in dieser Situation grob fahrlässig gehandelt.
> 
> ...



Moin,
aufgrund deines Angebotes lasse ich das Posting stehen, ansonsten ist es auch am Thema vorbei denn Elbemündung hat nichts mit der Ostsee zu tun. Das ist ja nicht mal annähernd vergleichbar.


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

sag mal jörg, ist es nicht vernünftiger den thread zu schließen? ich weiß ja nicht was in den köpfen einiger unerfahrener bootsangler vorgeht. denke hier wird einiges verharmlost. ob das sein muss weiß ich nicht. ist schließlich keine badewanne sondern die ostsee die ja nunmal auch recht befahren ist an der stelle. ist nur ein vorschlag. will da keinem zu nahe treten, aber hier lesen ne menge leute mit die sich da evtl. nicht unbedingt nen großen kopf drum machen und einfach losfahren und sich und ihre boote überschätzen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



djoerni schrieb:


> sag mal jörg, ist es nicht vernünftiger den thread zu schließen? ich weiß ja nicht was in den köpfen einiger unerfahrener bootsangler vorgeht. denke hier wird einiges verharmlost. ob das sein muss weiß ich nicht. ist schließlich keine badewanne sondern die ostsee die ja nunmal auch recht befahren ist an der stelle. ist nur ein vorschlag. will da keinem zu nahe treten, aber hier lesen ne menge leute mit die sich da evtl. nicht unbedingt nen großen kopf drum machen und einfach losfahren und sich und ihre boote überschätzen.



Ja djörni, da habe ich auch schon sehr viel hin und her überlegt. Aber dieser Trööt verstößt nicht gegen irgend welche Regeln. Das die Sache gefährlich ist sollten alle gelesen haben, auch die Anfänger.
Wenn allerdings raubangler damit einverstanden ist diesen Thread zu schließen und mit allen Interessenten für die Tour per PM weiter Kontakt hält wäre ich da auch sehr dankbar.
Einfach so schließen kann ich das erst mal nicht.


----------



## hotte50 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

*Jeder* Gang aufs Wasser ist mit Gefahren verbunden.

Wenn erwachsene Menschen meinen, diese Gefahr außer acht zu lassen, so sollte man sie gewähren lassen. Schließlich ist jeder für sich selber verantwortlich.

Dieses ständige "mach das bloß nicht" wird daran keinesfalls etwas ändern. So hat es Raubangler ja auch schon durchblicken lassen.

Dann kann man sich auch jede weitere Kommentierung sparen.

Auch diese hier


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



djoerni schrieb:


> kann ich nachvollziehen. aber man könnte ja dahingehend mal mit ihm reden. ist keine persönliche sache. geht eben um die sicherheit! und da ist eben manches mal vorsicht besser...



nun, er wird mein Posting hier ja lesen und dann hoffentlich antworten, bis dahin werde ich weiter jeden offtopic Thread verschieben. Hottes lasse ich endgültig als letzten hier stehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@djoernie,Ich lese hier schon länger mit,und die wohlgemeinten Warnungen scheinen
den TS und eine Minderheit nicht zu scheren.Aber da diese Menschen erwachsen sind,
und daher für ihr Handeln verantwortlich sein sollten,finde ich nichts dabei wenn sie
dann auch ihr Ziel ansteuern.
Ich selbst gehöre auch zu dem Menschenschlag die mal was riskieren,und wenn ich
Motorrad ohne Helm fahre,so ist das nur mein verdammter Schädel den ich dabei riskiere.
Und die Jungangler die den Thread lesen,werden durch die warnenden Posts,samt vielen
anschaulich geschilderten negativ Beispielen,sicher nicht verleitet ähnliches zu wagen.
Ich frage mich daher,wie kann man fordern das hier zu schließen,nur weil einem andersartige Meinungen nicht zu sagen!
Dieses Off Topic,war zwar auch meiner Ansicht nach voll Panne und sollte eigentlich
vom Schreiber gelöscht werden,und so etwas in Zukunft per PN geregelt werden!
Das war aber auch der einzige Faux Pas und alles andere war in meinen Augen nur
Meinungsaustausch mit dazu gehörender Meinungsverschiedenheit.

Taxidermist


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@RotzProtz

Und schon wieder haben wir bei einer stabilen Schönwetterlage schwere See und diesmal auch noch Nebel.
Ist eigentlich nur noch durch ein Seebeben zu toppen....

Der Ort, wo Du uns das Fürchten lehren willst, ist übrigens der Ort, wo ich als Kind Segeln gelernt hatte.
Die Jolle hatte natürlich KEINEN Motor....

Auch konnten wir in der Schule Paddeln als Sportfach wählen.
Das fand natürlich auch an diesem gemeinen Ort statt.
Ging vom Bootshaus in Blankenese direkt in die Fahrrinne.

Und die Stelle, wo man mit 5-8PS hängen bleiben soll, habe ich mit meinem 16er Jollenkreuzer mit einem sagenhaften 4PS Sailpower-AB auf dem Weg in die Deutsche Bucht ohne Pamperswechsel passieren können.
Mercury baut eben schöne Motoren.

Ich hoffe, dass war jetzt die letzte Sicherheitsbelehrung dieser Art in diesem Trööt.
Ist ja jetzt auch oft genug wiederholt worden, wie blöd ich bin.

@Jörg & djoerni
Wieso sollte man den Trööt schliessen?
Vor lauter schlauen Sicherheitsbelehrungen habe ich schon ein wenig den Überblick verloren, wer überhaupt mit wollte. Selbst ein Obertrottel sollte sich jetzt Gedanken machen können, ob es gefährlich wird oder nicht.

@all
So, aber nun zur Sache....

Wie es sich jetzt entwickelt, wird es wohl eine Schlauchboottour ab Westermakelsdorf.
Ich habe zwar immer ein leichtes Magendrücken, wenn das Boot keinen Segelmast hat, aber da muss ich wohl durch.
Alternativ könnte man auch mit Kleinbooten von Südfehmarn anrücken und vor Westermakelsdorf einen Treffpunkt mit den Schlauchbooten ausmachen.

@Coasthunter
Hast Du Dir schon ein Schlauchboot besorgt?

@Edlinger
Ab wann ist Deine Fähre im Wasser?

So, wer noch mit will, soll es sagen.
Auch wer noch Platz für Mitreisende hat.
Hausmarke wollte ja auch noch mit.

Und für alle Bootsfahrer:
Versucht mal, Euch noch im Bekanntenkreis einen 2PS-Motor auszuleihen.
Ist für Notfälle nie verkehrt und man kann das Abschleppen unterstützen.
Die  Schleppösen der meisten Schlauchboote sehen nicht so aus, als ob sie ein beladenes Boot längere Zeit ziehen könnten.

Ein Hand-GPS habe ich.
Mehrere wären natürlich nicht verkehrt.
Falls jemand seine Finger in die Schraube oder einen Herzkasper kriegt, habe ich ein Seefunkhandgerät und Pyro dabei.
Aber wie beim GPS gilt, doppelt vorhanden ist besser.

So, und nu' mal Butter bei die Fische!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Leute,
nach Beratung mit meinen Kollegen haben wir beschlossen den Thread, trotzdem so ziemlich alles schon gesagt wurde wieder frei zu schalten. Der Grund ist ganz klar darin zu sehen das der Beitrag in keinster Weise gegen irgend welche Regeln oder Gesetze verstößt.
Sicher ist das Vorhaben gefährlich das wurde ja auch oft genug gepostet aber nicht verboten.
Wir werden den Thread weiter betreuen und sobald er wieder aus dem Ruder läuft endgültig schließen. Sämtliche Offtopics und Labereien werde ich kommentarlos löschen.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Wenn ihr das schon vorhabt dann ruft doch zu erst mal die Jungs von dgzrs an und sagt da wenigstens bescheid damit die wissen was sache ist falls der fall der fälle eintritt.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@raubangler
Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen und schon garnicht sagen das du blöd bist,soetwas liegt mir fern,da ich dich nicht kenne.
Ich habe das Angebot mit der Elbtour auch nur mal als Vorschlag einstellen wollen,für diejenigen die nicht die Ahnung haben wie sich Wellen anfühlen können.
16Jollenkreutzer verhält sich auch anders als ein Schlauchboot,das mußt du aber auch zugeben.


Das mit der DGzRS bescheid sagen kann nicht verkehrt sein,könnte da mal nachfragen ob nicht von denen ein Begleitboot von vorn herein mitkommen kann,kenne da einen Kapitän aus GroBro.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @djoernie,Ich frage mich daher,wie kann man fordern das hier zu schließen,nur weil einem andersartige Meinungen nicht zu sagen!
> Taxidermist


 
Ist wohl einfacher, sich der "gut meinenden Masse" anzuschließen. #d

@Thomas: Ich starte mit Kajütboot von Lemkenhafen aus. GPS ist auch dabei. Obwohl ich die Strecke fast schon blind fahre.|supergri
Aber da habe ich noch ein paar gute Stellen drauf, an denen wir die ein oder andere Drift machen sollten.#6


----------



## raubangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

So,
erstmal schönen Dank an alle Kritiker, dass Ihr jetzt die Füße stillhaltet.#h

Auch wenn ich angesichts des aktuellen Pißwetters nicht an die Ostsee denken möchte, bin ich schon mal zu Niemeyer geflitzt, um Heckrollen für das Schlauchboot zu besorgen.
Der Weg vom Parkplatz in Westermakelsdorf bis zum Wasser soll ja nicht in Arbeit ausarten....

Bevor ich mit dem Schlauchboot diese weite Strecke fahre, wollte ich mir aber das Revier vorher erstmal mit der Norwegerjolle oder einem dieser Baltic-Kutter ansehen.

Mit dem Kutter natürlich nur, wenn auch noch andere mit möchten. Wäre sonst ein wenig zu teuer.
Wer von den Expeditionsteilnehmern hätte denn daran Interesse?

<offtopic>
Ich hatte mich bei Baltic schon mal nach der Verfügbarkeit der Kutter erkundigt.
Da kam heraus, dass bei den Kuttern wurden aufgrund der neuen Seefunkzeugnisanforderung die Seefunkgeräte ausgebaut oder unbrauchbar gemacht worden sind.#q#q#q#q#q#q

Wo leben wir hier eigentlich??
Ist einigen Beamten ihr Regulierungswahn wichtiger, als das Leben anderer Menschen??
</offtopic>


----------



## dorschunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

ich persöhnlich fahre in schweden bis zu 20sm auf die ostsee hinnaus.doch ich schaue mir vorher immer das wetter an und wiege ab ob es sich lohnt.
dann wird die see und der himmel immer im auge behalten.
habe kein gps,sonder nur einen kompass und eine seekarte.
habe aber diverse patente der schifffahrt und kenne mich mit meteorologie ein wenig aus.
mit einem 5er würd ich nicht grad fahren,aber ich bin von meinem boot verwöhnt.
seht euch vor und kommt heil zurrück.

petrie heil und good luck

harry


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Falls du ein "Sicherungsboot" willst melde dich per pn...evtl.habe ich ja frei und hätte Zeit #h


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Thomas. Wenn du von Westermarkelsdorf aus zur Tonne startest, ist es nur ein Katzensprung. Du könntest Dich vorher aber auch unserem Treffen am 09.03. anschließen. Wir fahren zwar nicht zur Tonne raus, aber wir werden das Gebiet um Westermarkelsdorf befischen. Dann lernst Du das Gewässer schon mal kennen und außerdem wird es bestimmt lustig. |supergri

Wir sind bis jetzt 6 Boote. Mit Deinem wären es 7.


----------



## Coasthunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hier mal ein Bild von der Tonne 5, der ich neulich mal wieder einen Besuch abgestattet habe. 

Damit die meisten die hier so fleißig gut gemeinte Ratschläge abgegeben haben, auch mal sehen, wie das Teil überhaupt aussieht. 


http://img511.*ih.us/img511/9337/ssl20280es0.th.jpg


@Thomas: Hast Du für die nächste Zeit nun irgendwas in der Richtung geplant, oder ist das Projekt schon Geschichte?


----------



## raubangler (21. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Thomas: Hast Du für die nächste Zeit nun irgendwas in der Richtung geplant, oder ist das Projekt schon Geschichte?



Schau' mal aus dem Fenster.....
Sollte schon windstill sein und ein wenig die Sonne scheinen.

Aber wir können die Tour ja mal vortesten.
Mit der Jolle oder dem Schlauchboot?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

wollte letzten sommer auch mit meim 3,30 schlauchi mit 6 ps motor von puttgarden aus nach tonne 5, hab ich dann aber doch gelassen weil der fisch überraschenderweise doch wieder "vor der haustür" biss und sich die fahrt nich gelohnt hätte. an für sich ist das kein ding finde ich.
mit meinem boot schaff ich locker 20 km/h und kann in dem tempo auch noch bei windstärke 5 fahren. bei tonne 8 war ich auch schon seehr oft.

theoretisch würde ich ja mitfahren, wenn mein Ab heile wäre und ich shcnur auf meiner neuen rolle hätte, die hier leider kein angelladen zu haben scheint :c

@raubangler: du weißt shcon, dass die eigentlichen fanggebiete von tonne 5 (graben und berge) noch etwa 2 km weiter draußen liegen als die eigentliche tonne?


----------



## Anglex41 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Habe es mal mit einer 3,40m Hartschale und 5ps gewagt zur Tonne 5 zu eiern,kann nur sagen nie wieder was da hätte alles passieren können.Aber man sollte auch vorher drüber nachdenken und nicht nachher.Kann nur sagen das es Lebensgefährlich ist.


----------



## Buschangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von der Tonne 5, der ich neulich mal wieder einen Besuch abgestattet habe.
> 
> Damit die meisten die hier so fleißig gut gemeinte Ratschläge abgegeben haben, auch mal sehen, wie das Teil überhaupt aussieht.
> 
> ...



Ein sehr schönes Foto,Andor!!! Ist Dir sehr gut gelungen!!!:q


----------



## Coasthunter (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Torte: Da bekommt man Bock. Oder?|supergri

@Thomas: War auch nicht für die nächsten Tage gedacht. Aber es wird sich bestimmt demnächst eine Gelegenheit bieten.#6


----------



## Buschangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Torte: Da bekommt man Bock. Oder?|supergri
> 
> @Thomas: War auch nicht für die nächsten Tage gedacht. Aber es wird sich bestimmt demnächst eine Gelegenheit bieten.#6



Jaja,wenn das kribbeln in de Fingern nicht wäre!!
Aber bis zum 11. ist ja nicht mehr lange hin!:m


----------



## Coasthunter (23. März 2008)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Jaja,wenn das kribbeln in de Fingern nicht wäre!!
> Aber bis zum 11. ist ja nicht mehr lange hin!:m


 

Du glaubst ja wohl nicht im ernst, das ich bis zum 11. die Füße still halten kann.|supergri 
Hab die Woche noch Urlaub und für Dienstag ein Boot reserviert. Windstärke 3-4.............mehr geht ja wohl garnicht.#6


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

**Grien**, schade, dass ich nicht lesen kann, ob denn die Tour zur Tonne 5 vor Fehmarn im Belt statt gefunden hat. 

Also hier schreibt jetzt jemand, der es überlebt hat mit einem 2,8 m Plastikbötchen und hinten einem alten 3,5 PS Motor dran vom Campingplatz Fehmarnbelt aus die Tonne 5 zu erreichen. Ohne Rettungsweste, ohne GPS ohne alles, also auch ohne Handy und vom Sportbootführerschein zu sprechen - nein, nichts!

Aber auch nur so einer macht das **grien**.

Also, ich war jung, es war 1974. Das Wetter war prima. Wettervorhersage? Was ist denn das?

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie lange ich für die knapp 7 km brauchte. Das Wetter war gut und ich konnte mit bloßem Auge navigieren (sag ich heute, damals fuhr ich "da hin") Die grobe Richtung war ja aus der Straßenkarte bekannt. 
Ich meines, es waren 1 1/2 Stunden als ich ankam. Vor mir eine Riesentonne **gg**. Ich sage mal heute aus meiner Erinnerung 10 Meter hoch, schräg wegen der Strömung im Wasser liegend und ein grauenhafter Heulton von sich gebend.
Dann ließ ich meine Angel runter..................
Als kaum noch Schnur auf der Spule war, hüpfte der Blinker weit hinten fast aus dem Wasser, so strömte es. Also trotz Treibens, denn einen Anker hatte ich mit geschätzten 30 Meter Ankerseil dabei. Ich wollte mich dann der Tonne festbinden. Zum Glück gelang mir das alleine nicht :-(. Aber trotz allem, ich bekam es irgendwie mit der Angst zu tun ( !!!!!). Nach etwa 30 Minuten Angelversuchen entschloss ich mich zurückzufahren. Auf dem Rückweg kam ein Schiff vom Zoll seitwärts vorbei gefahren. 
Als der wie wild hupte und von der Brücke drohende Fäuste zu mir runterdrohten, war mir eigentlich schon klar, was die meinten.
Also, wie geschrieben, es war knallbestest Wetter und windstill.
Also, ich sag es jetzt mal so, der liebe Gott hat mich heil wieder zurück gebracht. 
Aber vergessen habe ich das nie.
Es geht also **grien**

Ich habe es bewusst so geschrieben, dass man vielleicht im nach herein lächeln kann. Es war natürlich unverantwortlich
und aus meiner heutigen Sicht total bekloppt. Ich wusste es eben nicht besser. (Es gab ja auch kein Internet zur Information!! )

Aber das kommt, wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, eben absolut überhaupt keine.

Heute bin ich, der auch verschiedene GFK Boote hatte, bekennender Schlauchboot-Fan. So habe ich auch den lächerlich machenden Kommentar zu Schlauchbooten gelesen.

Wartet, wenn ihr mal aus dem Wasser gerettet werden solltet, es wird mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Schlauchboot sein was dann kommt . Natürlich ein richtiges.
Mit meinem Boot brauche ich bei guter Gleitfahrt, also gutem Wetter, zur Tonne 5 vom Strand aus etwa 10 Minuten.

Schöne Grüße, Dieter


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

10 Minuten???
ist dass hier dein schlauchi?:

Edit!

Bild entfernt, sry Leute ich finde das Boot auch cool aber
wir müssen solche Bilder leider wegen dem Copyright löschen.

Vg

Torsk


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> 10 Minuten???
> ist dass hier dein schlauchi?:


 
Sooo wet ist Tonne 5 nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn man ca. 40 bis 50 km/h fährt ist diese Strecke auch in 10 Minuten zu schaffen


----------



## SimonHH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> 10 Minuten???
> ist dass hier dein schlauchi?:





ich sach ma....bummellich....3:47 min. zur tonne 5  

schickes schlauchi...angemessen motorisiert #6 :q


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

mit dem wird man den letzten Motor noch garnich gestartet haben, da hat man die Tonne schon gerammt|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> mit dem wird man den letzten Motor noch garnich gestartet haben, da hat man die Tonne schon gerammt|supergri





wat? mit der gummirakete brauchst ja noch nich ma vollgas fahren...3x aufsetzen...dänemark :q


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

die einzige Frage, die ich mir da noch stelle ist, wo die Sprit und Öl Fässer sind???!???!??
da dürften mehrere hundert Liter die Stunde reingehen - okay, in der Zeit ist man schon sehr sehr weit gekommen...:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Die Tonne 5 ist ca. 5km vom Ufer entfernt. Selbst mit meinem 4mtr schlauchi und 15PS fahr ich 30-33km/h und brauche für die Strecke 10min.
Grüße
FH


----------



## SimonHH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> die einzige Frage, die ich mir da noch stelle ist, wo die Sprit und Öl Fässer sind???!???!??
> da dürften mehrere hundert Liter die Stunde reingehen - okay, in der Zeit ist man schon sehr sehr weit gekommen...:q




jup :q:q


----------



## wessel54 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

also erstmal respekt vor der Frage des Themen-Eröffners, aber was ich nicht verstehen kann, warum lehnt ihr das alle ab???
Wenn ich überlege was ich mit meinem plastekahn+5PS schon angestellt habe, und wo ich damit bei windstäke 4-5 auf der Ostsee war, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Es kommt meines erachtens mehr auf das fahrische können an, und nicht auf den Motor bzw. auf das Boot.
Wenn sich der Thera-Eröffner das zutraut und mit dem Boot umgehen kann, wünsch ich mal Petri-heil und Bericht schreiben nicht vergessen. #6#6

PS: ich denke mal, die grössten mecker-köpfe sind die verrückten die in Norge bei WS 4-5 mit den GFK-Booten unterwegs sind (und dann auf dem Atlantik#d#d#d#d)


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> 10 Minuten???
> ist dass hier dein schlauchi?:



**Lach** Super Ding, passt nur nicht in meine Garage#6.
Nein, mein Schlauchboot hat einen  30 PS Motor und läuft Marschgeschwindigkeit so etwa 30 km/h (Vollgas gut 40 km/h).
Also 30 Kilometer die Stunde, 15 Kilometer 30 Minuten, 7,5 Kilometer 15 Minuten. Gut, ich müsste etwas mehr Gas geben und auf 10 Minuten zu kommen.






Hier ist das Boot mit 4 Personen besetzt!
4,30 m lang, 2 m breit und 50 cm Schlauchdurchmesser. Leer wiegt es ohne Motor 98 kg.
Das Boot fliegt nicht weg bei Wind. Und bei Sturm bin ich nicht auf dem Wasser#h.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

also mal davon abgesehen, dass das eigentliche thema ja doch schon nen paar tage alt ist...
im laufe meiner Zeit in der Fischerei waren wir auch hin und wieder in der Gegeend um Tonne 5, wobei der interessante Fanggrund ja ca. 2 SM nordöstlich der Tonne liegt,
ich habe live erlebt, wie innerhalb einer halben stunden aus Ententeich urplötzlich  Wellen von um die 2 Meter wurden, da haben wir mit 1100 PS und ca. 18 metern länge schon gemerkt, wie wir von den Kräften der Natur beeinflusst wurden, die seitliche Reeling (ca 1,5meter hoch) war teilweise komplett ins wasser eingetaucht, ebenso wie der Bug (ca 2,5 Meter hoch) 
wenn du in so einen wetterlage kommst, dann überrollt dich die welle kurzerhand, mit glück kommst hinten wieder raus, mit pech hats die Nussschale zertrümmert - wasser kann sehr sehr hart sein, wenns in massen und bewegung ist!

dann würde ich lieber auch die Kante bei Staberhuk fahren - wenn man sich mal auf fehmarn festlegen will...
mal bis raus zur Zigarre und dann erstmal gesehen, wie sich dieses sehr kleine boot zwischen den beiden aufeinandertreffenden Strömungen verhält - ich denke, dass reicht dem 'Schiffs'-führer dann schon...


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Dieter1944
okay... leuchtet mir ein...
da is nen schlauchboot aber echt um einiges schneller, wie nen 'normales' Boot/Schiff gleicher größe....


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ wessel54
ermutige die auch noch mal sowas anzustellen |uhoh:
geht hier doch hier nicht ums Meckern - sonder darum das oft genug Bruder Leichtfuß über den gesunden Menschenverstand siegt weil die Gier auf nen paar Fischfilets einfach zu groß ist .... 
es gibt halt Boote die für sowas gebaut sind und welche die sind es nicht .... 
wer meint mit nem Klappfahrrad mountainbiken gehen zu müssen braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn er irgendwann mal gewaltig in Schwierigkeiten kommen könnte ....
abgesehen davon das ich die Ausage "eher fahrerisches Können - als das Boot" für mehr als gewagt ansehe ... 
 gehen tut das zweifelsohne - fragt sich halt nur wie oft :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ich muß HD4ever nur zustimmen hier auf der Insel gibt es genug Verrückte
die sich schon auf dem Bodden mit ihren Zwergenbooten in Lebensgefahr bringen.
(4 Leute in einer Anka +ein Fass voller Hering).
Da sollte man sich schon überlegen womit man sich aufs Wasser und vor allem
wohin traut.
Ich bin zwar auch ein wenig angelirr aber mit meinen 15ps würde ich mich auch nicht
auf den Weg Richtung der Lachsgründe im Arkonabecken machen nur weil es da Lachs gibt.


----------



## wessel54 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch ein wenig angelirr aber mit meinen 15ps würde ich mich auch nicht
> auf den Weg Richtung der Lachsgründe im Arkonabecken machen nur weil es da Lachs gibt.



und genau das mach ich, aber halt mit einem Schlauchboot. (ist aber nicht mein Boot)

@HD4ever

du sagst es selber, gebruder Leichtfuss ist das gefährlichste an solchen Ausfahrten. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Anka+5PS auf die Ostsee rausfahre, erkundige ich mich natürlich schon über das wetter (seewetterbericht) und entscheide es dann. Aber es muss sich jeder auch der Gefahr bewusst sein.


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@ wessel54
Ich hoffe das du wenigstens ein gute Schwimmweste hast,damit man dich dann
wenigstens findet wenn du absäufst.
Selbst mit einem guten Schlauboot würde ich mir die10-12 sm nicht antun.
Muß aber jeder selbst wissen ob seine Erben eben eher was von dem haben
was man hat.


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Muß aber jeder selbst wissen ob seine Erben eben eher was von dem haben
> was man hat.




:g ich finde dann sollten diese "Selbstwisser" auch endlich mal selbst zahlen wenn dann wieder Rettungsmanschaften unterwegs sind.

Und ja sie werden auch dieses Jahr wieder unterwegs sein.

Mit nem Anka kilometerweit raus auf die Ostsee |uhoh: Leute...


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Was mich hier stört, sind die zum Teil völlig unseemännischen Aussagen wie" was ich schon bei 4 bis 5...". Diese Ansage ist gelinde gesagt nur eines: Lebensgefährlich für Anfänger und Nachahmer. Bei einer 4-5 und ablandigem Wind an einer geschützten lage rauszufahren ist unproblematisch - da keine Wellen. Wenn du die 4 - 5 so stehen lassen willst, würde ich gern einmal einen Beweis sehen. Komm im März oder April nach Rügen. Ich fahre dann bei ner 4 - 5 auflandig mit dir raus, dein Plasteboot versenken. Ich hol dich dann raus!
Es ist wirklich nicht gut, einen solchen Thread wieder auszugraben und wiederum so zu tun. als ginge das alles. Komischerweise sinds immer die Binnenländer, die das meinen.

Manchmal würde ich mich freuen, wenn nicht nur bei Beleidigungen und dergleichen ein Thread geschlossen wird, sondern auch bei Anleitung zum Selbstmord.


----------



## leuchtboje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

hab ich es überlesen oder hat sich der starter eigentlich nicht abschließend gemeldet?
abgesoffen oder erfolgreich?:q


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



wessel54 schrieb:


> du sagst es selber, gebruder Leichtfuss ist das gefährlichste an solchen Ausfahrten.
> Wenn ich mit meinem Anka+5PS auf die Ostsee rausfahre



|kopfkrat allein das Boot ist "gebruder Leichtfuss" auf der Ostsee



wessel54 schrieb:


> Es kommt meines erachtens mehr auf das fahrische können an, und nicht auf den Motor bzw. auf das Boot.



|bigeyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So ziemlich der grösste "Stuss" den ich je gelesen habe...wenn nicht gar der allergösste.

Sorry Wessel ist nich böse gemeint, aber "Anka+5PS" + die von Dolfin angesprochenen Bedingungen die urplötzlich einsetzen können auch ohne schlechtwetter Vorhersage und du bist nur noch Passagier im Boot.

Und wie gesagt solche Leute sollten extra Zahlen.#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Einfach mal ein Gedanke aus dem Süden der Republik #h...

was ich hier so lese, erinnert mich immer an das, was ich hier bei mir bald täglich erlebe und höre, wenn es um den Leichtsinn in den Bergen geht ...

die selben Argumente der Selbstüberschätzung bzw. Gefahrenunterschätzung: "ich erkundige mich schon nach dem Wetter", "meine Ausrüstung ist gut genug, es kommt eben auf die Kondition an", "habe schon etwas Erfahrung" ... #d ...

die selben Aussagen nur um ein paar hundert Höhenmeter versetzt ...


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ich finde, hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Klar würde ich mit meinem Schlauchi nicht bei Windstärke 4-5 raufahren. Auch wenns fürs Boot kein Problem wäre. Aber da siegt der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Aber bei ner 0-2, nach Möglichkeit noch aus NW und stabiler Wetterlage, das ganze mit einem vernünftigen Schlauchboot und einem guten 5PS-Motor, da sehe ich keine Probleme. Ich beführworte das zwar nicht aber ich würde auch nicht gleich "Himmelsfahrtkommando" dazu sagen. 
Mit den entsprechenden Sicherheitsmitteln wie Radarreflektor, Schwimmweste,Leuchtsignale... und einem Blick aufs Wetter ist das nicht gefährlicher als mit einem 5mtr Boot mit 50PS. Ehr im Gegenteil: sollte beim Schlauchi der Motor ausfallen, so kann ich noch bis zum Land rudern...
Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was mich hier stört, sind die zum Teil völlig unseemännischen Aussagen wie" was ich schon bei 4 bis 5...". Diese Ansage ist gelinde gesagt nur eines: Lebensgefährlich für Anfänger und Nachahmer. Bei einer 4-5 und ablandigem Wind an einer geschützten lage rauszufahren ist unproblematisch - da keine Wellen. Wenn du die 4 - 5 so stehen lassen willst, würde ich gern einmal einen Beweis sehen. Komm im März oder April nach Rügen. Ich fahre dann bei ner 4 - 5 auflandig mit dir raus, dein Plasteboot versenken. Ich hol dich dann raus!
> Es ist wirklich nicht gut, einen solchen Thread wieder auszugraben und wiederum so zu tun. als ginge das alles. Komischerweise sinds immer die Binnenländer, die das meinen.
> 
> Manchmal würde ich mich freuen, wenn nicht nur bei Beleidigungen und dergleichen ein Thread geschlossen wird, sondern auch bei Anleitung zum Selbstmord.






Aber Dolfin, sag doch sowas nicht!|rolleyes


Es muss doch immer Leute geben, die den http://www.darwinawards.com/deutsch/ anstreben.

#hWorüber sollte die Menschheit sonst lachen?|wavey:
























Nein, Scherz!!!

Ich (als Binnenländer) finde es echt unverantwortlich, wenn Leute andere ermutigen, in ner 5PS Nussschale auf's offene Meer rauszutuckern.#q#q#q

Wenn wegen so nem Fall dann die Seerettung kommen muss, dann sollten solche Hirnloskapitäne auch richtig zur Kasse gebeten werden!


----------



## Christian0815 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Zum Land rudern von Tonne 5:vik:


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Immer wieder dieser Leichtsinn|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hab ich alles erlebt:


Die Orcas aus Hirtshals flüchten wegen schwerer See in den Hafen, die Tinker legt hupend ab zur Fahrt aufs gelbe Riff|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.

Auf Langeland wird der Kutter nicht voll, der Angelladen in Lohals vermietet gleichzeitig bei Ostwind der Stärke 7-8 mit schweren Schauerböen offene Boote #d#d

Langelandbelt Ende der 80er Jahre ie Karoline aus Heikendorf wird im Langelandbelt von einem schweren Oststurm überrascht. Nach Stunden unter Seeverschluß (nicht mal zum :vdurfte man nach draußen) glücklich wieder auf festem Boden.Sogar einige Fender waren von den Wellen zerschlagen!!!! Angebundenes Angelgerät vollständig über Bord gespült.....

Middelfahrt Ende der 90er : Nach kurzer Drift springt der 50 Ps -Aussenboarder unseres Sportbootes nicht mehr an. Nachdem die Strömung uns Richtung Fahrrinne gezogen hatte und ein netter Frachterkapitän mit dem Seehorn grüsste, glühten die Riemen .Nach wenigen Minuten querte der Frachter uns in ca. 20 Meter Entfernung mit eine tollen Bugwelle .


Mit der See, ob Belt,Ost-oder Nordsee ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen!!!!

Auch die tollen Rettungsmittel wie Reflektoren, Leuchtmittel und Rettungswesten schützen nicht vor einem in Minuten aufziehendem Unwetter.Vielmehr braucht man diese Hilsmittel, wenn alles zu spät ist......

Die Helden, die bei Wind und Wetter mit einem Schlauchboot klitschnass und frierend womöglich noch bei Nebel ohne Kompass den richtigen Hafen finden, die sollten sich hier mal bewerben http://www.dgzrs.de/


Nicht ein Päckchen Filet ist ein Menschenleben wert#d#d


Hoffe , meine Meinung findet hier eine Mehrheit .

Hab übrigens fast 30 Jahre Seerfahrung.


Gruß Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Moin ,
was mir einfach nicht in den Kopp will ist , warum mit einem Kleinboot zur Tonne 5 ??????  Um zu beweisen was für ein toller Hecht ich bin der es besser weiß als die Leute die die See um die Sonnensinsel kennen ? Hier kann sich das Wetter innerhalb von Minuten ändern von Ententeich , der von den Wetterdiensten angesagt wurde , zu Wellen die an eine Achterbahn erinnern . Alles schon erlebt und ich war froh das ich die Möglichkeit gehabt habe unter Land zu fahren . War nach 15 Minuten alles vorbei aber mitten in der Lübecker Bucht hätte ich da nicht sein wollen . 
Um Fisch zu fangen brauche ich nicht zur Tonne 5 fahren , den gibt es auch rund um die Insel .
Leute hört auf und bildet Euch nicht ein , das Ihr was verpasst wenn Ihr nicht zur Tonne 5 fahrt mit dem Kleinboot . Das einzigste was Ihr verpasst , ist die Chance mal eine Seerettung live zu erleben . Kein Fisch der Welt ist das Leben und das von anderen wert .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael 

P.S : Bin kein Anfänger sondern fahre ca. 30 x pro Jahr mit dem Kleinboot + 15 x mit einem Kleinkutter , den auch Nachts raus


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Wer der Küste leben will muß auch mit dem Sturm leben.
Aber man muß nicht darin umkommen !!
Alle die sagen es wäre kein Problem ist doch nur Wasserund ich bin ja in einem *Boot*, denen rate ich ,
Leute schaltet euer Hirn ein bevor das kalte Wasser es euch endgültig ausschaltet.
Keine noch so reiche Beute ist es wert sein Leben aufs Spiel zusetzen.


----------



## Fishzilla (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Nimmt euch zur Sicherung zumindest ein Belly Boot mit.


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Und ein wasserdicht verpacktes Handy, hatten wir glaube ich noch nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> hab ich es überlesen oder hat sich der starter eigentlich nicht abschließend gemeldet?
> abgesoffen oder erfolgreich?:q



Weil er schon länger nicht mehr posten kann 

Warum so ein alter Mist unbedingt wieder ausgegraben werden
musste ist mir schleierhaft! Scheint wohl am Winter zu liegen...


----------



## noworkteam (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Warum so ein alter Mist unbedingt wieder ausgegraben werden
> musste ist mir schleierhaft!..


 
Da war doch noch ein anderer Thread, da wollte einer hinter einem Kutter Richtung offene Nordsee |supergri...

Soll ich mal suchen|supergri|supergri|supergri


Nein ich suche  


Gruß


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Vieleicht liegt es ja am Winter ....?
Oder nur deswegen damit mal wieder auf die Gefahr hingewiesen wird.
Offensichtlich haben einige immer noch nicht gelernt das die See
kein Abenteuerspielplatz ist


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...


 

Ging doch um die Tonne 5


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Da war doch noch ein anderer Thread, da wollte einer hinter einem Kutter Richtung offene Nordsee |supergri...
> 
> Soll ich mal suchen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



Der steht wie der Eimertrööt unter Strafe! #h
Unter einem 50Liter Fässchen fürs nächste 
Modtreffen kommt man da nicht weg


----------



## Wollebre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

allein für diesen Gedankengang fehlen mir die Worte.....
mehr möchte ich hier dazu nicht schreiben


----------



## wessel54 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

So, nun ich mal wieder:
Erstmal danke *@dolfin*, das du mich einladen willst
so, im März/arpil ist es zetlich etwas schlecht bei mir, da ich zu dem zeitpunkt mich in norge rumtreibe. Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.
PS: musst aber zeit mitbringen, brauch rd. 90 min bis zur Tonne 1 auf der Ostsee|wavey:|wavey:

So, dann will ich auch sagen, ich ermütige keinen rauszufahren. bei Ablandigen Winden der St.4-5 würde ich mich auch hüten, mit meinem Boot rauszufahren. 

desweiteren stellte sich hier doch die Frage, kann man mit so einem kahn auf die Ostsee fahren oder nicht! ich sage immer noch ja, und habe es im November und Dezember öfters gemacht.

*@Ollek*



> allein das Boot ist "gebruder Leichtfuss" auf der Ostsee



ansichtssache, frag die einheimischen und die fischer#h#h



> So ziemlich der grösste "Stuss" den ich je gelesen habe...wenn nicht gar der allergösste.
> 
> Sorry Wessel ist nich böse gemeint, aber "Anka+5PS" + die von Dolfin angesprochenen Bedingungen die urplötzlich einsetzen können auch ohne schlechtwetter Vorhersage und du bist nur noch Passagier im Boot.



wieder ne ansichtsache, klar ich kann bei Windstärke 5 mit Vollgas in eine Welle fahren, was natürlich voll nach hinten losgeht, oder ich fahr bei windstärke 5 mit viertel-gas oder halb-gas langsam in die welle. Außerdem sollte man bei so einem Wetter auch nicht hinten am motor sitzen, sondern mit einer Pinnenverlängerung schön in der mitte.
Die beiden Punkte machen schon sehr,sehr viel aus, aber da rede ich wohl mit dem falschen#q#q#q

PS: außerdme hab ich schon in meinem letzten beitrag dazu geschrieben,



> du sagst es selber, gebruder Leichtfuss ist das gefährlichste an solchen Ausfahrten.
> Wenn ich mit meinem Anka+5PS auf die Ostsee rausfahre, *erkundige ich mich natürlich schon über das wetter (seewetterbericht) und entscheide es dann.* Aber es muss sich jeder auch der Gefahr bewusst sein.



das sagt doch eigentlich alles aus! Wenn Seewetterdienst ansagt, WS 2-3 zum abend ansteigend 5-6 überlege ich mit auch schon dreimal ob ich mir das wirklich antue, oder doch eher dem Hecht im bodden nachstelle.


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

#q#qoh man wenn ich sowas höre...

mit 5ps zur tonne 5 also wie geschrieben 1.5stunden fahrt....und wenn denn welche sagen das kann man machen wenn das wetter umschlägt schafft man es trotzdem#q
frage mich warum ihr nicht einfach mit einem fön baden geht der an ist....wäre viel leichter....

ich habe ein 9m angelkahn(fischerkahn) auf der müritz-und wenn dort wind ist und das wetter umschlägt ist es mit dem schon kein spaß mehr und denn will mir hier jemand weiß machen mit einem kleinboot(oder anka )ist das kein problem....

ich kann nur sagen wir haben einmal nicht aufgepasst und abgewartet bis die zwei gewitter an uns vorbei gezogen sind-und wenn du denn im boot nicht mehr laufen kannst auf der rückfahrt weil die bodenbretter schwimmen und dir das wasser bis fast unter die knie steht denn weißt du was los und wie ungefährlich das doch ist...


----------



## Andy1608 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin moin.

Jetzt mal meine Meinung.
Die Ostseeboote mit nem 5 PS Außenborder können es Schaffen zu tonne 5 hin und zurück zu kommen,aber das ist in meinen Augen totaler Schwachsinn überhaupt soweit raus zu fahren|uhoh:
Das hat schließlich nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tun|kopfkrat
Und außerdem haben Küstenwachen und Rettungskreuzer auch was anderes zu tun,als irgend welche Spinner aus der Seenot zu retten die mal so aus der Lust zu tonne 5 fahren wollen|gr:
Solchen Leuten sollte man gleich den Einsatz in Rechnung stellen:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ollek (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



wessel54 schrieb:


> PS: musst aber zeit mitbringen, brauch rd. 90 min bis zur Tonne 1 auf der Ostsee|wavey:|wavey:



Moin Wessel

in den 90 min die du brauchst kann sehr viel passieren was unvorhergesehen ist und auch in keinem Wetterbericht stand auch wenn dieser schönes Wetter vorhergesagt hat.
Ein entsprechend Seetüchtiges Boot hat dann gegenüber einem Anka entscheidene Vorteile.



wessel54 schrieb:


> desweiteren stellte sich hier doch die Frage, kann man mit so einem kahn auf die Ostsee fahren oder nicht! ich sage immer noch ja, und habe es im November und Dezember öfters gemacht.



Wenn du vom Anka sprichst und dich mehr als 6km vom Ufer entfernen willst (Tonne5) dann *Nein.* Alles andere wäre fataler Leichtsinn.

Ich will nicht sagen das man mit nem Anka auf die Ostsee kann bei wirklich ruhigem Wetter und sehr nahe unter Land oder in den Bodden, aber es geht ja um solche Vorhaben wie "Tonne 5".



wessel54 schrieb:


> *@Ollek*
> 
> ansichtssache, frag die einheimischen und die fischer#h#h



Diese "Ansichtssache" wird rechtlich sogar in Kategorien unterteilt. Und ein Anka (sofern wir vom selben Anka sprechen) dürfte wenn überhaupt die Kat.D haben und da fallen fahrten auf der offenen Ostsee (Tonne 5) keinesfalls drunter.



> *Kategorie D:* Einheiten entworfen für Navigation in geschützten               Gewässern, für Fahrten in kleinen Seen, Flüssen und               Kanals, wo der Wind bis Stärke 4 und die Wellen bis zu 50 cm hoch             sein können.



Quelle



wessel54 schrieb:


> wieder ne ansichtsache, klar ich kann bei Windstärke 5 mit Vollgas in eine Welle fahren, was natürlich voll nach hinten losgeht, oder ich fahr bei windstärke 5 mit viertel-gas oder halb-gas langsam in die welle.



|bigeyes Ich weiss nicht ob du wirklich schonmal bei Wind 5 und evtl Kreuzsee gefahren bist wo du es fast nicht mehr selbst in der Hand hast selber zu bestimmen in welche Welle du wie fährst oder nicht.
Denn dann wüsstes du das das nicht ohne ist.



wessel54 schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man bei so einem Wetter auch nicht hinten am motor sitzen, sondern mit einer Pinnenverlängerung schön in der mitte.
> Die beiden Punkte machen schon sehr,sehr viel aus, aber da rede ich wohl mit dem falschen#q#q#q
> 
> .



Glaub mir, man sollte bei so einem Wetter wenn überhaupt in einem Seetüchtigem Boot sitzen und in keinem Ankaplast mit 5 PS. 



wessel54 schrieb:


> das sagt doch eigentlich alles aus! Wenn Seewetterdienst ansagt, WS 2-3 zum abend ansteigend 5-6 überlege ich mit auch schon dreimal ob ich mir das wirklich antue, oder doch eher dem Hecht im bodden nachstelle.



bsp. im September am Bodden, Seewetter hat Wind 1-2 angesagt und keine Wellen.  Mit rausfahren in den offenen Bodden war nix da Wind ca.6-7 und ca.1-1,5m Welle.

Am anderen Tag wurde Wind 6 und 1,5m Welle angesagt und vorherrschend war Ententeich und fast 0 Wind.

Wie gesagt in dem Boot was wir oben hatten hatten wir auch Reservern für Wind 6 und Seegang, Im Anka mit 5 PS hätten wir extrem schlechte Karten gehabt.

Und ich sag es immer wieder, Leute die entsprechend mit "Schwimmhilfen" ausserhalb des Einsatzgebietes gerettet werden müssen, sollten extras Zahlen da das dann unter Leichtsinn fällt.

Dazu zähle ich dann auch dich
Gruss#h


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Wessel
> 
> in den 90 min die du brauchst kann sehr viel passieren was unvorhergesehen ist und auch in keinem Wetterbericht stand auch wenn dieser schönes Wetter vorhergesagt hat.
> Ein entsprechend Seetüchtiges Boot hat dann gegenüber einem Anka entscheidene Vorteile.
> ...


 

genauso ist es.....#6

und ollek vielleicht ist er aber auch so einer der sich nicht helfen lassen will-hier war doch mal ein trööt wo jemand den leuten von der dgzrs die sache nicht zu traute und nur auf profis zurück greifen wollte im falle eines falles|supergri


----------



## robinhood23 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

sorry wenn cih das jetzt so sage aber lasst die leute doch fahren was sollst den;+

ändern und abhalten werdet ihr sie nie

allerdings finde ich es ne abseluteschweinerrei das anderre leute dann für den leichtsin den kopf hinhalten und auch noch dafür bezahlen

klar wenn sie in notgeraten sollte man ihnen helfen aber die kosten für den einsatz hätten sie dann auf jeden fall selbst zu tragen (wenn grobfahrlässig)


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@Zanderlui

>>und ollek vielleicht ist er aber auch so einer der sich nicht helfen lassen will-hier war doch mal ein trööt wo jemand den leuten von der dgzrs die sache nicht zu traute und nur auf profis zurück greifen wollte im falle eines falles|supergri<<

.................und ich dachte immer, die Leute von der DGzRS oder auch DLRG wären *Profis* (wobei vor Jahren am Priwall / Travemünde mal echt jugendliche "Retter" das Gegenteil bewiesen) ???? Oder wer ist denn sonst Rettungs-Profi auf dem Wasser?? OK, die Rettungsstaffel der BW - hatte er damals die gemeint? Die kümmern sich aber nicht mehr um das Boot. Es wäre ja auch nicht schlecht, das wiederzubekommen|rolleyes.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> @Zanderlui
> 
> >>und ollek vielleicht ist er aber auch so einer der sich nicht helfen lassen will-hier war doch mal ein trööt wo jemand den leuten von der dgzrs die sache nicht zu traute und nur auf profis zurück greifen wollte im falle eines falles|supergri<<
> 
> ...


 
das dachte ich auch aber der jenige ´meinte damals es seien nur laien die von spenden finanziert werden..

und zu der sache lasst sie doch fahren....wenn du meinst wenn du denn die nächsten jahre die daraus resultierenden folgen bezahlst:zusätzliche rettungsmittel/bootsvorschriften/führerscheine und so weiter....

sieht man doch was passiert wenn zuviel passiert einige bekloppte bauen die ******* und alle müssen drunter leiden:siehe norwegen-ist zwar noch eingeschrämkt aber ich sage es mal so noch paar jahre und paar tote touris später bekomms du dort auch nur noch mit führerschein überhaupt ein boot oder darfst fahren


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hier: http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?class=106&objectID=5900.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?class=106&objectID=5900.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 

aber wie eben gesagt noch eingeschränktda die meisten boote die zu den ferienwohnungen dazu gehören wohl die 8m kaum erreichen....


----------



## Ollek (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> aber wie eben gesagt noch eingeschränktda die meisten boote die zu den ferienwohnungen dazu gehören wohl die 8m kaum erreichen....



aber viele haben über 25PS, aber selbst dann gilt wohl nur nach 1980 geborene. Da diese Verordnung nicht für Angeltouris erstelt wurde sondern wegen gestiegener Unfallzahlen seitens der Norwegischen Jugend in den Ballungszentren wie Oslo usw.


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

verrückte sollen die kosten selber tragen


----------



## Seaking 01 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin,

Ich hab das hier mal durch gelesen!|bigeyes

das ist doch alles ein Witz oder????

Ich wunder mich das es Leute, gibt die das wirklich machen wollen|uhoh:

Tonne 5 mit 5 PS|muahah:




gruß


----------



## JanS (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Komm ich da auch mit meinem Schlauchboot und Paddeln bzw. mit nem Belly Boot hin? Will auch mal cool sein =)


----------



## dirk-mann (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



JanS schrieb:


> Komm ich da auch mit meinem Schlauchboot und Paddeln bzw. mit nem Belly Boot hin? Will auch mal cool sein =)




|muahah:

häng dir aber noch nen e motor an dei belly falls dir deine füße weh tun lol

gruß dirk


----------



## leuchtboje (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

schlauchboot? bellyboot?
alles nur für warmduscher, da wird ne Babaybadewanne aus dem Keller geholt, reingesetzt und gepaddelt wird mit den Händen
:vik:|rolleyes


----------



## wessel54 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin Ollek


> in den 90 min die du brauchst kann sehr viel passieren was unvorhergesehen ist und auch in keinem Wetterbericht stand auch wenn dieser schönes Wetter vorhergesagt hat.



In 90 min, die ich bis Tonne 1 (Einfahrt zwischen Hiddensee und dem Bug) benötige, passiert soviel auch, und wenn doch fahr ich halt nach Dranske, und stell das Boot da ab.



> Ein entsprechend Seetüchtiges Boot hat dann gegenüber einem Anka entscheidene Vorteile.


geb ich dir voll recht, aber ein anderes boot habe ich nicht. Da sagt mein Finanzminister zu Hause *nein*


> Wenn du vom Anka sprichst und dich mehr als 6km vom Ufer entfernen willst (Tonne5) dann *Nein.* Alles andere wäre fataler Leichtsinn.


Immer noch Ansichtssache


> Ich will nicht sagen das man mit nem Anka auf die Ostsee kann bei wirklich ruhigem Wetter und sehr nahe unter Land oder in den Bodden, aber es geht ja um solche Vorhaben wie "Tonne 5".


von welcher Tonne 5 reden wir überhaupt, weil Tonne 5 liegt näher an meinem heimathafen dran, als Tonne1 (weil Tonne1 ist immer die Einfahrtstonne zur Fahrrinne


> Diese "Ansichtssache" wird rechtlich sogar in Kategorien unterteilt. Und ein Anka (sofern wir vom selben Anka sprechen) dürfte wenn überhaupt die Kat.D haben und da fallen fahrten auf der offenen Ostsee (Tonne 5) keinesfalls drunter


deswegen scheinen wir von verschiedenen Booten zu reden. Es gibt Anka-Boote, die sind Kat.C, und meins in z.b. Kat.C


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Die Kategorisierung verbietet keinem, ein Boot in anderen Gewässern als in der Klassifizierung vorgesehen zu fahren.
Das ist so ne EU - Geschichte, nach denen nur Boote mit entsprechender Klassifizierung in Europa verkauft werden dürfen. Die Klassifizierung hat die Werft vorzunehmen, was aber bis dato wie gesagt keinen Einfluss aufs Fahrtgebiet hat (wies alledings da im Versicherungsfalöe aussieht, weiss ich nicht...).


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust im März eine Tour mit dem Bellyboot zu T5 zu machen. Wenn die Sonne scheint dürfte das kein Problem sein. Je nach Wind- und Strömungslage sollte man vorher vielleicht ein Auto in Flensburg, eins auf Als und eins auf Lolland parken, damit es mit dem Rückweg kein Problem gibt.

Mal im Ernst, man kann sicher mit den kleinsten Booten und kleinen Motoren zur T5 tuckern. Bei stabiler Wetterlage wird das auch in 97,5% der Fälle gut gehen. Die Problematik ist einfach, dass wenn etwas schiefgeht die Folgen so erheblich sind, das man dabei das Zeitliche segnen kann. Solange man nur sich in Gefahr bringt, ist das immer noch eine Zumutung für evt. Retter und eine noch größere für evt. Berger, aber wenn man andere damit reinzieht, die aufgrund ihrer Kenntnisse die Situation garnicht beurteilen können, dann ist das verantwortungslos, denn sowas setzt meiner Meinung nach eine freie Willens- und Wissensentscheidung voraus.

Die See ist gefährlich und das läßt sich einfach nicht wegdiskutieren. Wer sich heutzutage, ohne ein rauwassergeeignetes Boot womöglich ohne GPS auf eine solche Tour einläßt, der muß halt wissen, dass das auch mal schiefgehen kann, aber natürlich in den meisten Fällen gut geht.


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust im März eine Tour mit dem Bellyboot zu T5 zu machen. Wenn die Sonne scheint dürfte das kein Problem sein. Je nach Wind- und Strömungslage sollte man vorher vielleicht ein Auto in Flensburg, eins auf Als und eins auf Lolland parken, damit es mit dem Rückweg kein Problem gibt.
> 
> Mal im Ernst, man kann sicher mit den kleinsten Booten und kleinen Motoren zur T5 tuckern. Bei stabiler Wetterlage wird das auch in 97,5% der Fälle gut gehen. Die Problematik ist einfach, dass wenn etwas schiefgeht die Folgen so erheblich sind, das man dabei das Zeitliche segnen kann. Solange man nur sich in Gefahr bringt, ist das immer noch eine Zumutung für evt. Retter und eine noch größere für evt. Berger, aber wenn man andere damit reinzieht, die aufgrund ihrer Kenntnisse die Situation garnicht beurteilen können, dann ist das verantwortungslos, denn sowas setzt meiner Meinung nach eine freie Willens- und Wissensentscheidung voraus.
> 
> Die See ist gefährlich und das läßt sich einfach nicht wegdiskutieren. Wer sich heutzutage, ohne ein rauwassergeeignetes Boot womöglich ohne GPS auf eine solche Tour einläßt, der muß halt wissen, dass das auch mal schiefgehen kann, aber natürlich in den meisten Fällen gut geht.


 

und das ist der springende punkt da bringen sich dann welche ehrenamtlich noch in gefahr so einen bekloppten vom wasser zu holen-ganz ehrlich bei jemanden der mit solch einem boot mit 5ps so etwas macht würde ich den rettungsruf der vielleicht eintritt gar nicht für voll nehmen...sage nur alle 18 und somit selber schuld!!!


----------



## Ollek (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



wessel54 schrieb:


> von welcher Tonne 5 reden wir überhaupt, weil Tonne 5 liegt näher an meinem heimathafen dran, als Tonne1 (weil Tonne1 ist immer die Einfahrtstonne zur Fahrrinne


 
  Evt. reden wir in der Tat aneinander vorbei, aber ich glaube hier geht es um die berühmte Tonne5 nordwestlich von Fehmarn die ca 6km vom Ufer entfernt liegt.



wessel54 schrieb:


> deswegen scheinen wir von verschiedenen Booten zu reden. Es gibt Anka-Boote, die sind Kat.C, und meins in z.b. Kat.C


 
  Weiss ich, aber wenn ich „Plastekahn“ lese dann sehe ich das allseits bekannte Ruderboot Ankaplast vor mir was definitiv keine Kat.C hat.
Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem?




wessel54 schrieb:


> mit meinem plastekahn+5PS )


 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kategorisierung verbietet keinem, ein Boot in anderen Gewässern als in der Klassifizierung vorgesehen zu fahren.


 
  Das ist richtig, die Kategorien verbieten einem nicht den Einsatz in den verschiedenen Gewässern, da kann ich auch mit ner Luftmatratze von Rügen nach Schweden fahren sofern ich das will.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Klassifizierung hat die Werft vorzunehmen, was aber bis dato wie gesagt keinen Einfluss aufs Fahrtgebiet hat (wies alledings da im Versicherungsfalöe aussieht, weiss ich nicht...).





Die Klassifizierung hat sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf das Fahrgebiet da diese Aufschluss darüber gibt für welchen Einsatzzweck es gebaut wurde.


      Und Boote der kat.D sind keinesfalls für Einsatzwecke auf dem offenem Meer gedacht. Und Tonne 5 liegt definitiv ausserhalb von „D“

  Und wie gesagt grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist ein Grund für Versicherungen nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## Seaking 01 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und das ist der springende punkt da bringen sich dann welche ehrenamtlich noch in gefahr so einen bekloppten vom wasser zu holen-ganz ehrlich bei jemanden der mit solch einem boot mit 5ps so etwas macht würde ich den rettungsruf der vielleicht eintritt gar nicht für voll nehmen...sage nur alle 18 und somit selber schuld!!!



Hallo Zanderlui

Genau so ist das#6


Gruß


----------



## Schl@chter (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Sage ma sollte abhängig gemacht werden von Boot und Wetterlage egal ob 5 oder 100 PS gib genug Boote die mehr f
PS haben aber trotzdem nicht für  solch  Touren ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Das Thema ist hier zwar schon alt ,und es hat lange keiner mehr dazu geschrieben,aber ich würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mal zur Tonne 5 fahren,keine Angst ich hab keine 5 PS ich hab 6 PS  Nein mal im ernst,meine frage ist,wie lange fahre ich da überhaupt hin,wenn ich die Slippe direkt an der Sundbrücke benutze ??? Hab ein Quicksilver 500 Cabin mit 90 PS ,also das sollte schon tauglich sein dafür oder  Wieviel KM sind es denn von der Brücke bis zur Tonne ? Ich mein bei Glatter See und Vollgas kann das ja nicht so weit sein oder ?


----------



## zandertoddy (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

15 min hakkengas die tonne zieht alle magisch an


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

dann würde ich eher in puttgarden slippen. da sparst du dir ein paar meter und hast noch ein paar gute Angelstellen auf dem Weg 
Denke von Burg aus sind es so 18 sm.
Von Puttgarden 6-8sm. Geschätzt.


----------



## Carptigers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

9sm von Putt, 15sm vom Sund.
Die Slippe vom Campingplatz ist auf jeden Fall ok.


----------



## Shortay (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust im März eine Tour mit dem Bellyboot zu T5 zu machen. Wenn die Sonne scheint dürfte das kein Problem sein. Je nach Wind- und Strömungslage sollte man vorher vielleicht ein Auto in Flensburg, eins auf Als und eins auf Lolland parken, damit es mit dem Rückweg kein Problem gibt.




genial  wär dabei :vik:


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Ja das doch schonmal gut zu wissen,hat noch einer paar tips für mich ? War erst 1 mal da,und das ist schon bestimmt 15 jahre her. In welcher Tiefe sollte ich da Fischen ? Direkt an der Tonne ist ja eh nicht so gut oder ?


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Machs doch einfach. Wenn Du im Fangebiet bist und das Wetter schlägt plötzlich um, musst Du retour. Was soll schon passieren?

Du kriegst aufgrund der 5 PS Deinen Ar.... nicht mehr schnell genug in den Heimathafen. Du nimmst - weil offensichtlich unerfahren - schon die ersten Wellen falsch und 


stehst dann einen Tag später in der Zeitung.

Für manche ist die Ostsee nur ne überflutete Wiese. 

Für mich nicht.

Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Hallo HRO1961 der mit den 5PS bin ich nicht  Hab 90 PS hinter,also bin ich doch schon etwas zügiger unterwegs,und bei 9 SM bräuchte ich bei glatter see schätze ich 15min . 
Ab wann sind denn die Kutter da ? Da könnte man sich doch dran richten oder ? Die sollten doch gegen 8uhr morgens auch da eintreffen oder ?


----------



## Inselmann (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

moin,

die kutter laufen meißt so um die 8 meilen, von burgstaaken aus sinds so bummelig 18sm.
 brauchen also bisschen mehr als ne stunde ;-)


----------



## micha_2 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

fahren 2stunden von hh bis zur tonne


----------



## anbeisser (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Moin !

Wenn Wetter ruhig und stabil und wirklich nichts gefährliches im Anmarsch ist,kann man sicherlich mit 5PS zur T5 rausfahren.
Sowie der geringste Zweifel besteht,zuhause bleiben oder  mit nem Kutter oder bei Jemandem mit vernünftig grossem bzw.ausreichend motorisiertem Boot 25PS + X rausfahren.
Besser XXL .........

Vorraussetzung trotzalledem:

dichtes Boot
genug Benzin
volle und gute Batterie
Schwimmweste & Floatinganzug
GPS und volles Handy
Kompass
Funkgerät


Achso : Angelkram :z ........

Petri
A.


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 3,5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Es "geht" alles:c. Ich bin total unerfahren und natürlich ohne Führerschein 1974 mal mit meinem 2,5 m offenen Bötchen und einem 3,5 PS Crescent hinten dran vom Campingplatz Fehmarnbelt aus zur Tonne 5 gefahren. Wie lange ich brauchte, weil ich nicht mehr. Man sieht von dort aus jedenfalls kaum mehr die flache Insel|rolleyes. Dann habe ich mich an der Tonne festgebunden und wollte Angeln. Die Tonne war (ist??) eine Heutonne und jaulte mir beängstigend die Ohren voll. Es herrschte so eine Strömung, dass das Boot wohl schneller "durchs Wasser fuhr" als mit dem Motor. 
Als dann auch noch mein Pilker sichtbar eben unter der Wasseroberfläche in der Strömung trieb und gar nicht absinken wollte, war auch mir klar: Dieter, das ist hier eine Nummer zu groß für dich!"|rolleyes. Also wieder auf die Heimfahrt gemacht. Unterwegs kreuzte eine größeres Behördenboot hinter mir meinen Weg. Als ich rüber schaute sah ich auf der Brücke jemanden, der deutlich mit dem Finger "schimpfte". Irgendwie war mir klar, dass ich zu weit draußen war.
Zum Glück blieb das Wetter beständig und niemand hat kontrolliert, was ich _nicht_ an Bord hatte. Handys gab es sowieso noch nicht.
Aber: Bitte nicht nachmachen. Ich hatte hinterher schon ein schlechte Gewissen genug#d.

Aber mit deinem Boot und dem Motor ist das sicher kein Problem. Es gibt beim Campingplatz Puttgarden eine öffentliche Bootsrampe. Dort ist es allerings flach und man muss schon ein wenig vorsichtig mit hochgestelltem Motor fahren. Wenn man überhaupt quer - auch von Katarinenhof - rüberfahren möchte, haltet bittet gut an der Nordspitze von Fehmarn frei. Das Fehmarnriff ist ebenfalls flach!

Rund Fehmarn sind es etwa 55 km und ich brauche mit meinem Schlauchboot mit 30 PS so etwa 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden bei ruhigem Wasser.

Noch mal eine kleine Frage an die Aktuellwisser. Ich habe gehört, aber eben nur gehört, dass die Tonne 5 gar nicht mehr dort liegen soll, sondern dass es nur noch ein *Wegpunkt* für GPS ist???

Gruß Dieter, der, der das Wetter bald nicht mehr aushalten kann und der mit Grauen an den 13. 4. denkt, da ist nämlich anangeln unserer Angelgruppe von Großenbrode aus:c. Ich alter Sack frage mich schon, warum tust du dir das bloß noch an:m.


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auf die meisten Posts hier kann ich ganz gerne verzichten.....
> 
> Wer hier irgendwelche schlauen Sicherheitsbelehrungen loswerden will, sollte dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
> Da kannst Du dann auch Deine sinnigen Posts einstellen....
> ...



Nur um ein PAAR deiner (un) sinnigen Kommentare zu zitieren....

Du machst hier einen Treaed auf, und fast jeden, der hier Sicherheitsbedenken anmeldet pampst du an. Dachtest du das hier alle von den Sitzen aufspringen, juchuu rufen, dich huldigen, und du dich vor Anmeldungen für deine Tour nicht mehr retten kannst?

Sicher KANN die Tour klappen, das steht außer Frage. Felix Baumgartner ist ja auch lebend zur Erde zurück gekommen. Aber die kleinste Kleinigkeit hätte dieses schon zunichte gemacht.
Ich bin vor Jahren selbst mit einem 4 Meter Boot und 5 Ps Motor in der Howachter Bucht unterwegs gewesen. Es war kaum Wind, strahlender Sonnenschein, kaum Wellen, das Wetter war seit Tagen kostant. Die Entfernung zum Ufer schätze ich auf ca 75 - 100 Meter. Leider bemerkte ich vor lauter Angelei nicht, das sich hinter mit eine ziemlich dunkle Wolkenwand aufgebaut hatte. Wie aus dem Nichts kamen auf einmal starke Windboen auf. Ich sagte noch zu meinem Kollegen, ein zwei Würfe machen wir noch und dann fahren wir zurück und schleppen noch ein wenig. AM ARSCH DER HAMMER.....Aus den Böen wurde ein durchgehend starker Wind, es bauten sich selbst UNTER LAND Wellen auf, die ins Boot schwappten. Mein Kollege war nur damit beschäftigt, das Wasser aus dem Boot zu schöpfen, und ich versuchte den Minikahn an Land zu bekommen.....3 Meter vor, 6 zurück. Wir sind ca. 1500 Meter von der Stelle an Land gekommen, wo wir eigentlich hin wollten. Das Boot haben wir dann den Rest des Weges GEZOGEN. Wir waren heilfroh, das dieser Trip so "gut" endete. Und JA WIR HATTEN ANGST da draußen. 

Sind wir jetzt Weicheier??

Vielleicht lesen wir ja hier nach deiner Tour wieder was von dir, oder in der Zeitung.

Wünsche dir viel Glück


----------



## basstid (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

@offense:

Mit Verlaub: Deine Schilderung ist unsinnig. Selbst wenn Ihr nur 5kmh mit eurem Kahn fahren konntet, wäret ihr in weniger als einer Minute an Land gewesen! Vorausgesetzt: Man fährt auch los, oder wie war gleich die Geschichte vom Frosch im Kochtopf? Das die Strömung vom Land her kommt, kann mir keiner erzählen. Woher soll das Wasser auch kommen? Ok, Wind mag da gewesen sein, aber ich komme selbst mit dem Bellyboat gegen Stärke 6 an (mach ich natürlich nur auf dem Baggersee und aus Komfortgründen nicht wieder). 
Allgemein bin ich der Meinung, dass es für den Bereich Ostsee genug Internetquellen gibt, die vor riskantem Wetter zu 100% warnen. Entscheidend ist nämlich nicht, wie das Wetter in den letzten Tagen war, sondern wie es wird und das kann man mit dem Handy minütlich abrufen; Stichwort Regenradar oder sonstige Isobarenkarten. Und wenn die Ampel auf gelb schaltet, dann sollte man auch abbrechen. Egal, ob Fangrausch oder" sonst keine Zeit".


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Wenn es für dich unsinnig klingen mag ok. Ich war dabei! Vielleicht hab ich mich mit der Entfernung zum Ufer geirrt, es ist auch schon etwas länger her, aber das was ich geschrieben habe entspricht 100% der Wahrheit. Warum sollte ich hier was ausgedachtes schreiben? Um irgendwas zu schreiben? Um Aufsehen zu erregen? Um 10.000 LIKES zu bekommen? Ach nee die gibt es hier ja gar nicht |supergri
Zum Thema Internet.....ich war auf dem Campingplatz, da habe ich kein Internet, und mein Handy war damals noch nicht in der Lage, auch nur annähernd ins Internet zu kommen. Ich konnte damit telefonieren und Sms schreiben. Ach ja, mehrstimmige Klingeltöne hatte ich auch schon da drauf. Mission Inpossible und Star Wars Theme grins. 

Aber im Ernst, es hat sich wirklich so zugetragen.


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

#q die oberflächenströmung kann durchauß von land kommen aber endscheidend wird wohl ehr der wind sein|znaika:

mit 5 ps und einem endsprechend kleinem boot sollte man nicht weiter raus als man mit angelegter schwimm hilfe schwimmen kann 

wenige hundert meter oder bei super wetter auch mal ein paar hundert


----------



## ragbar (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nur um ein PAAR deiner (un) sinnigen Kommentare zu zitieren....
> 
> Du machst hier einen Treaed auf, und fast jeden, der hier Sicherheitsbedenken anmeldet pampst du an. Dachtest du das hier alle von den Sitzen aufspringen, juchuu rufen, dich huldigen, und du dich vor Anmeldungen für deine Tour nicht mehr retten kannst?
> 
> ...


Bist kein Weichei.
Ich war dieses Jahr im März in Hohwacht bei Nordost 6-8 Böen mit meinem 5m Ribcraft und 65 ps draußen. Für mich nicht gefährlich,aber schön ist anders. Also die Ostsee kann schon zuschlagen, insbesondere die kurze,steile Welle ist schaisse.


----------



## schleppangler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Boah ich dachte dieser unsinnige Trööt wäre in vergesseenheit geraten.

Wenn du an der Tonne 5 noch Internet hast respekt!!

Mfg Kay 



basstid schrieb:


> @offense:
> 
> Mit Verlaub: Deine Schilderung ist unsinnig. Selbst wenn Ihr nur 5kmh mit eurem Kahn fahren konntet, wäret ihr in weniger als einer Minute an Land gewesen! Vorausgesetzt: Man fährt auch los, oder wie war gleich die Geschichte vom Frosch im Kochtopf? Das die Strömung vom Land her kommt, kann mir keiner erzählen. Woher soll das Wasser auch kommen? Ok, Wind mag da gewesen sein, aber ich komme selbst mit dem Bellyboat gegen Stärke 6 an (mach ich natürlich nur auf dem Baggersee und aus Komfortgründen nicht wieder).
> Allgemein bin ich der Meinung, dass es für den Bereich Ostsee genug Internetquellen gibt, die vor riskantem Wetter zu 100% warnen. Entscheidend ist nämlich nicht, wie das Wetter in den letzten Tagen war, sondern wie es wird und das kann man mit dem Handy minütlich abrufen; Stichwort Regenradar oder sonstige Isobarenkarten. Und wenn die Ampel auf gelb schaltet, dann sollte man auch abbrechen. Egal, ob Fangrausch oder" sonst keine Zeit".


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2014)

*AW: Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5*

Thema geschlossen.


----------

